# Disney Springs Hotels Bus Information



## writerguyfl

Here is the official transportation flyer given to guests staying at the seven Disney Springs Hotels.  This covers the following hotels:

• B Resort and Spa: http://www.bhotelsandresorts.com/b-resort-and-spa/
• Best Western Lake Buena Vista: https://www.bestwestern.com/en_US/b...y-springs-resort-area/propertyCode.10288.html
• DoubleTree Suites Lake Buena Vista: http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...rlando-disney-springs-area-MCOFHDT/index.html
• Hilton Buena Vista Palace: http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/fl...palace-disney-springs-area-MCOBUHH/index.html
• Hilton Lake Buena Vista: http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/fl...-vista-disney-springs-area-ORLDWHH/index.html
• Holiday Inn Disney Springs: https://www.ihg.com/holidayinn/hotels/us/en/lake-buena-vista/dislb/hoteldetail
• Wyndham Lake Buena Vista: https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/wyndh...a-resort-downtown-disney-resort-area/overview

Link to the Disney Springs Hotels marketing website: http://disneyspringshotels.com/










Shuttles leave every 30 minutes all day long at designated times. The shuttles are run by Mears Transportation, which has been a Disney partner for decades. (They run Disney's Magical Express service.)

*Updated Information (Added August 15, 2018)*
Each shuttle runs to two different parks.  In the past, those two parks have been consistent:

One bus to Epcot, then Disney's Hollywood Studios.
Another bus to the Transportation and Ticket Center (transfer to monorail/ferry for Magic Kingdom), then Disney's Animal Kingdom.

In Summer 2018, a different combination seems to be happening:

One bus to Disney's Animal Kingom, then Epcot.
Another bus to the Transportation and Ticket Center (transfer to monorail/ferry for Magic Kingdom), then Disney's Hollywood Studios.

During a trip in August 2018, I was told by one bus driver that this change was permanent.  A second bus driver said the park combinations change based on hours of operation and other factors.  To state the obvious: Look at the electronic signs on the buses to make sure you get on the correct one.
*(End of Updated Information)*

Although each bus stops at multiple hotels, these stops usually only take 2-3 minutes each.  The exception would be if there are wheelchairs or ECVs to load/unload.  All of these hotels are literally next to each other.  In some cases, it only takes 1 minute to go from one hotel to the next.





Link to Bing Maps: https://binged.it/2yfpHqf

Note: Although the current flyers do not mention Extra Magic Hours, the buses begin running 60 minutes prior to any scheduled morning times and continue for 90 minutes past any scheduled evening times.

If anyone has questions, please ask.


----------



## HopperFan

Good info. Bump.


----------



## HopperFan

Seeing some questions about this ... bumping it up again.


----------



## karibritt01

Out of curiousity... its been awhile, but Disney used to increase bus frequency when there was higher demand.  Do you think these will be monitored and adjusted as well?


----------



## writerguyfl

I was staying at the DoubleTree Suites over New Year's, which is one of the busiest times of the year.  That hotel is the last pick-up on the "A" side.  I didn't see any issues while I was there.  Although, I'm a night owl, so it's conceivable that any problems would have been early in the morning.

I can say that every time I've ever left Epcot or Disney's Hollywood Studios at park closing, I've always seen a Mears Transportation employee present at the bus stop.  Once I saw a family panicking because they thought there wouldn't be room for them on the last bus.  The Mears employee assured them that they didn't have to worry.  If the bus was completely full, he said he could call in a backup.  That's one of the benefits of Mears...it's a huge company that has buses and drivers on the road at all times of the day and night.

(I'm assuming Mears staffs Disney's Animal Kingdom and the Transportation and Ticket Center in a similar manner.  I've just never paid attention and looked for them.)


----------



## shocker

I'm noticing the TTC isn't the drop off for both MK and Epcot.  If you were going to Epcot, wouldn't you just take the first bus that arrives and either be dropped off by bus or transfer to monorail?  Maybe this is another AM EMH questions we're waiting for current users to report on.


----------



## writerguyfl

shocker said:


> I'm noticing the TTC isn't the drop off for both MK and Epcot.  If you were going to Epcot, wouldn't you just take the first bus that arrives and either be dropped off by bus or transfer to monorail?  Maybe this is another AM EMH questions we're waiting for current users to report on.



In my experience, the vast majority of the time has one bus the goes to Epcot and Disney's Hollywood Studios (in that order).  The other bus goes to the Transportation and Ticket Center (transfer to Magic Kingdom) and then Disney's Animal Kingdom.

Only once in 100+ trips over the past few years have seen anything different.  I was staying at a Disney Springs Hotels for the first two days of the Extra Magic Hours change.  The only different in transportation that I noticed was the change in hours to match extended hours.


----------



## DisVegas

writerguyfl said:


> In my experience, the vast majority of the time has one bus the goes to Epcot and Disney's Hollywood Studios (in that order).  The other bus goes to the Transportation and Ticket Center (transfer to Magic Kingdom) and then Disney's Animal Kingdom.
> 
> Only once in 100+ trips over the past few years have seen anything different.  I was staying at a Disney Springs Hotels for the first two days of the Extra Magic Hours change.  The only different in transportation that I noticed was the change in hours to match extended hours.


I stayed at the Holiday Inn a few years ago in February. The bus was practically empty during the week. They seemed to change which combination of parks they stopped at everyday though.


----------



## shocker

writerguyfl said:


> In my experience, the vast majority of the time has one bus the goes to Epcot and Disney's Hollywood Studios (in that order).  The other bus goes to the Transportation and Ticket Center (transfer to Magic Kingdom) and then Disney's Animal Kingdom.
> 
> Only once in 100+ trips over the past few years have seen anything different.  I was staying at a Disney Springs Hotels for the first two days of the Extra Magic Hours change.  The only different in transportation that I noticed was the change in hours to match extended hours.



I'm just sayin', why would I wait for the Epcot bus if the MK bus pulls up first, I could just catch the Epcot monorail from the TTC?


----------



## writerguyfl

DisVegas said:


> I stayed at the Holiday Inn a few years ago in February. The bus was practically empty during the week. They seemed to change which combination of parks they stopped at everyday though.



That's interesting.  As I mentioned, I've only seen a different combination once in over 100 days.



shocker said:


> I'm just sayin', why would I wait for the Epcot bus if the MK bus pulls up first, I could just catch the Epcot monorail from the TTC?



Maybe I wasn't clear.  In my experience, one bus goes to Epcot followed by Disney's Hollywood Studios (in that order).  The other bus goes to the Transportation and Ticket Center (TTC) followed by Disney's Animal Kingdom.  Unless you're dying to ride the monorail, there would be zero benefit to adding a stop in your trip instead of just taking the bus that will be going directly to Epcot as it's first stop.

One thing to note is that unlike Disney Transportation, the Disney Springs Hotels shuttles are scheduled.  They leave each hotel at a specific time every 30 minutes.  They are quite punctual in my experience.  In most cases, both buses will be at your hotel to pick-up guests within 1 or 2 minutes of each other.


----------



## shocker

What about where they pick up? I've seen the printed bus schedule with spot numbers for pick up and I'm wondering how far out those are exactly (even looking for Robo maps of bus areas).  I'm wondering if a monorail drop off just outside the Epcot gate might be preferred?


----------



## shocker

I'm also reading other reports that say things like "3 buses came for one destination before we saw a bus for the other destination" and "we waited over an hour for a bus."  So, I'm thinking about alternatives!  I know there's always the unforeseen delays in transportation but there are options!


----------



## writerguyfl

shocker said:


> What about where they pick up? I've seen the printed bus schedule with spot numbers for pick up and I'm wondering how far out those are exactly (even looking for Robo maps of bus areas).  I'm wondering if a monorail drop off just outside the Epcot gate might be preferred?



You're way overthinking this stuff.  You're essentially adding 20-40 minutes to the trip just to avoid walking a couple hundred feet.  Unless you have severe mobility issues, you're overcomplicating what really is simple.

Here's a quick and dirty edit of a Bing Map:




A: Epcot Entrance
B: Monorail Station
C: Approximate Location of Disney Springs Hotels Bus Stop
D-G: Locations of Disney Resort Bus Stops

The Disney Springs Hotels bus location is only about 20 yards from some of the Disney Resorts bus stops.  So, you're not walking that much further than some guests staying on-site.  The only major difference between the two is that the Disney Springs Hotels bus location isn't covered.



shocker said:


> I'm also reading other reports that say things like "3 buses came for one destination before we saw a bus for the other destination" and "we waited over an hour for a bus."  So, I'm thinking about alternatives!  I know there's always the unforeseen delays in transportation but there are options!



I've never experienced anything like what you quoted.  I've never seen a Disney Springs Hotels bus more 5 minutes late.  If you are in the correct location, you will never be waiting over an hour for a bus.

Are you sure you weren't reading about Disney Resort buses?  A few weeks back, I experienced the annoyance of seeing three buses heading to the "wrong" location before my bus came.  But, that was Disney Transportation at Disney's Contemporary Resort.


----------



## pooh2001

Does the Disney Springs hotel tell you what time the bus will arrive ?

So if first hotel pick up is at 8 am - then next hotel is 8:10 am ? - and then 8:20 am - and last 8:30 am - then drive to a WDW Park about a 8:50 am arrival ?


----------



## writerguyfl

The buses are on a schedule, but they tell you to be at the bus stop about 5 minutes ahead of schedule.  I believe the first hotel pick-up is on the hour and half hour.  The "A" side goes: Hilton Lake Buena Vista --> Holiday Inn Disney Springs --> B Resort and Spa --> DoubleTree Suites.  The "B" side goes: Best Western Disney Springs --> Wyndham Disney Springs --> Hilton Buena Vista Palace.

The distance between each hotel is pretty short.  For example, I measured the distance between the bus stops at the Holiday Inn and the B Resort using Google Maps.  It's only about 500 feet (150 meters) between the two.






Although the other hotels are a little further apart, we're not talking about huge distances.  Unlike Disney Resort, the Disney Springs Hotels are smaller.  With fewer rooms, there are fewer people getting off/on the bus at each stop.  As long as there isn't a wheelchair or ECV to load, each stop only takes 2-3 minutes.

(Both Hilton properties are larger.  The Hilton Lake Buena Vista has 814 rooms and the Hilton Buena Vista Palace has 1,011 rooms.  Both hotels have large convention facilities, which means that many guests will be there on business and won't be using the shuttle buses.)

Honestly, I've never paid much attention to the exact times.  Maybe someone else can chime in to provide some more concrete times.


----------



## meagarunt22

Can anyone weigh in with their opinions of whether they enjoy Disney transportation or the Disney Springs resorts transportation more than the other? I've only experienced Disney buses and sometimes they're amazing but my experience in November/December had me considering renting a car for the next trip. I would love to hear from those of you that have done both.


----------



## writerguyfl

I can't say I enjoy either option.  For me, taking the bus at Disney World is just something that you put up with because I don't typically have a car during my trips.  Here are my two pros and cons:

Pros of Disney Springs Hotels Transportation:

Scheduled: Unlike Disney Transportation, the Disney Springs Hotels buses are scheduled.  In my experience, they are fairly punctual.  You won't have to wonder if you'll be waiting 2 minutes or 32 minutes like with a Disney bus.
Uncrowded: With the exception of closing times, I've always found the Disney Springs Hotels buses to be fairly uncrowded (even over New Year's when I was there).  Although each bus serves multiple hotels, each of those hotels is smaller (and some guests at those hotels are on business and therefore won't use the buses).
Cons of Disney Springs Hotels Transportation:

Magic Kingdom: For Magic Kingdom, the Disney Springs Hotels buses use the Transportation and Ticket Center (TTC) for their stop.  From there, you must transfer to a ferry or monorail to reach the entrance.  That extra transfer can be annoying for repeat visitors.
Two Parks per Bus: My biggest gripe is that each bus serves two parks.  If you are heading to the second park on a given route, the detour can be a huge pain.  But, the longest trip from hotel to second park is probably around 50 minutes.  At a Disney Resort, you may end up waiting 30 minutes and riding a bus for 20 minutes, too.
Honestly, the cons far outweigh the pros here.  But, I've found that I can generally get a much nicer hotel at a lower price at one of the Disney Springs Hotels than at a Disney Resort.  So, I put up with less than perfect bus transportation.

Personally, I wouldn't rent a car and stay at a Disney Springs Resort because of the costs.  You'd be paying for the car plus parking at the hotel and parking at the theme park.  Plus, I don't like to drive when I'm on vacation.

That said, there's no wrong answer here.


----------



## NJlauren

Staying for one night at the Best Western, wanted to some feedback/info on getting to Disney springs to walk around and get something to eat.  Is the bus a good option or should we just uber?


----------



## MommyinHonduras

The bus or walk, Uber would be quite short.  I would be curious if you plug it into the app what the cost would be.


----------



## writerguyfl

NJlauren said:


> Staying for one night at the Best Western, wanted to some feedback/info on getting to Disney springs to walk around and get something to eat.  Is the bus a good option or should we just uber?



The nightly bus service to Disney Springs operates a little differently from the theme park buses.  Unless it's changed in the past 2 months, it's one bus that goes to all 7 hotels.  There aren't a ton of people that use the service, so the stops tend to be 1-2 minutes.  Unlike the theme park buses, this bus doesn't have a set schedule.  Essentially, it just keeps doing the loop all night.

Disney Springs Bus Stop Orders

Hilton Lake Buena Vista
Holiday Inn Disney Springs
B Resort and Spa
DoubleTree Suites Lake Buena Vista
Best Western Lake Buena Vista
Wyndham Lake Buena Vista
Hilton Buena Vista Palace
Disney Springs West Side (between Watermelon and Strawberry parking lots)
If you're using the bus to go to Disney Springs, you'd only make two stops prior to arriving.  If you use it to return, you'd make four stops prior to arriving at your hotel.


----------



## NJlauren

writerguyfl said:


> The nightly bus service to Disney Springs operates a little differently from the theme park buses.  Unless it's changed in the past 2 months, it's one bus that goes to all 7 hotels.  There aren't a ton of people that use the service, so the stops tend to be 1-2 minutes.  Unlike the theme park buses, this bus doesn't have a set schedule.  Essentially, it just keeps doing the loop all night.
> 
> Disney Springs Bus Stop Orders
> 
> Hilton Lake Buena Vista
> Holiday Inn Disney Springs
> B Resort and Spa
> DoubleTree Suites Lake Buena Vista
> Best Western Lake Buena Vista
> Wyndham Lake Buena Vista
> Hilton Buena Vista Palace
> Disney Springs West Side (between Watermelon and Strawberry parking lots)
> If you're using the bus to go to Disney Springs, you'd only make two stops prior to arriving.  If you use it to return, you'd make four stops prior to arriving at your hotel.



Thank you!  Figure that or an Uber!


----------



## HopperFan

Bumping

With so many asking about offsite now, and DS getting EMH and 60 day FP+ ... questions about busing is high on the list.


----------



## StacieL

We are considering BW LBV this year.  I read an old review that said DS buses drop off guests at the back of the parking lot entrance- and then guests either have to walk the length of the humongous parking lot or take the tram to where the buses drop off.  I know Magic Kingdom bus would go to the ferry or monorail, but is this review accurate or are guests dropped off at the closer locations like the Disney resort buses?


----------



## writerguyfl

Once you arrive at the destination, you walk to the entrance or to the monorail/ferry.  You do not need to traverse the guest parking lot or take a parking lot tram.

Here are some maps.  Please note that the lettered locations are approximate.  (To make the letter readable, I moved them slightly in some cases.)  All maps are the same scale.

Transportation and Ticket Center (Transfer to Monorail/Ferry/Bus to Magic Kingdom):




Courtesy Bing Maps: https://binged.it/2G2TJNG
Key:
A: Disney Springs Hotels Bus Stop
B: Parking Lot Tram
C: Monorail Entrance
D: Ferry Dock

Epcot:




Courtesy Bing Maps: https://binged.it/2IIOQeE
Key:
A: Disney Springs Hotels Bus Stop
B-E: Disney Resorts Bus Stops
F: Parking Lot Tram
G: Monorail Entrance
H: Park Entrance

Disney's Hollywood Studios:




Courtesy Bing Maps: https://binged.it/2IDNP7H
Key:
A: Disney Springs Hotels Bus Stop
B-E: Disney Resorts Bus Stops
F: Parking Lot Tram
G: Park Entrance
H: Boat Dock
K: Skyliner Station (future enhancement)

Disney's Animal Kingdom:




Courtesy Bing Maps: https://binged.it/2IJj0hN
Key:
A: Disney Springs Hotels Bus Stop
B: Disney Resorts Bus Stops
C: Parking Lot Tram
D: Park Entrance


----------



## AshleyP13

Since the buses don't go to the Disney hotels, would it be easier to walk to Disney Springs and catch a bus for a breakfast reservation (9am) at the Polynesian? Or should I take the bus to MK and then monorail to Polynesian? I don't know how often buses run from Disney Springs to the Disney hotels in the mornings.


----------



## HopperFan

AshleyP13 said:


> Since the buses don't go to the Disney hotels, would it be easier to walk to Disney Springs and catch a bus for a breakfast reservation (9am) at the Polynesian? Or should I take the bus to MK and then monorail to Polynesian? I don't know how often buses run from Disney Springs to the Disney hotels in the mornings.



You would have to walk all the way to Saratoga Springs and catch a resort to park bus _to be safe_.  The buses to Disney Springs are not _guaranteed _to run to resorts until Disney Springs is open and that is 10 am.

The Disney Springs Hotel bus will take you to the TTC and you can walk to Polynesian from there.


----------



## ejgonz2

NJlauren said:


> Thank you!  Figure that or an Uber!



I’m a bit confused, isn’t DS a short walk from the DS area hotels?


----------



## NJlauren

ejgonz2 said:


> I’m a bit confused, isn’t DS a short walk from the DS area hotels?



Some of them, but with a 3 year old I wasn’t walking from the best western.


----------



## ClapYourHands

If you fly in to MCO, what is the approximate distance/cost of getting to DS hotels via cab or uber?  I've always either stayed offsite with a car or used DME (or Universal's equivalent to DME when going to Universal).


----------



## WelshDH@98CPAlum

Sorry if this isn’t the best place for this question.  

As long as you book at one of these hotels - you qualify for EMH right?  I am seeing a listing for Best Western Lake Burma Vista - Disney’s springs Resort Area (through Southwest Airlines hotel booking) but it does not mention EMH.  Are there rooms/price specials that would qualify for EMH?

Oh, and does anybody know how much Uber / Lyft generally is to a disney springs area hotel from MCO (or other cheap option)?  Thank You!!


----------



## shocker

WelshDH@98CPAlum said:


> Sorry if this isn’t the best place for this question.
> 
> As long as you book at one of these hotels - you qualify for EMH right?  I am seeing a listing for Best Western Lake Burma Vista - Disney’s springs Resort Area (through Southwest Airlines hotel booking) but it does not mention EMH.  Are there rooms/price specials that would qualify for EMH?
> 
> Oh, and does anybody know how much Uber / Lyft generally is to a disney springs area hotel from MCO (or other cheap option)?  Thank You!!



First to the Dis

Secondly, there is no 'EMH rate' it is available to everyone staying there.

Thirdly, I've never used Uber/Lyft so I'll have to let others answer.


----------



## magyargirl

We are planning on staying at Doubletree for our WDW trip this fall and relying on DS shuttles. My idea was to uber/lyft to the parks to get there well before rope drop and/or AM-EMH and use DS shuttles to return mid day and at park close. A few questions...

1. Do DS shuttles run late to pick up after MNSSHP and MVMCP or would we have to Uber/Lyft?

2. How close can Uber/Lyft drivers get to the park entrances? 

3. I read that the DS shuttles start running 60 minutes before parks open. Is that enough time to get a good place in line for rope drop and am-emh?

4. Are there any markets within walking distance for some quick groceries for breakfast or sandwiches?

5. Approximately how long is the walk from the DS shuttle dropoff at the parks to the parks entrances? Would we need to use the trams?

Thanks everyone for the feedback. Last year was our first year at WDW and we stayed at POR and rented a car. This year we have a tight budget and wanna save as much as we can so we are trying something new with relying on shuttles and Uber/Lyft and staying off site...sort of. I am a bit skeptical because we liked the freedom of the rental car. But staying at DS and then paying 22.00 a day to park at the parks is too steep. And staying onsite and paying overnight parking is too much too...especially for what we can get at the Doubletree vs an All Star room. Just cant justify it. Paying to park ANND a rental car. That would cost us well over 500.00 for our entire trip to drive and park. I would rather spend that on souvenirs!!


----------



## writerguyfl

magyargirl said:


> 1. Do DS shuttles run late to pick up after MNSSHP and MVMCP or would we have to Uber/Lyft?



In the past the Disney Springs Hotels buses have only operated during normal theme park hours.  If you are attending a special event after normal hours, you'd be responsible for getting yourself back to your hotel.



magyargirl said:


> 2. How close can Uber/Lyft drivers get to the park entrances?



I don't use those companies.  Somewhere else may be able to answer your questions.  Or, visit the "Everything you nnated to know about Uber/Lyft at WDW" thread on the Transportation forum: https://www.disboards.com/threads/everthing-you-wanted-to-know-about-uber-lyft-at-wdw.3443634/



magyargirl said:


> 3. I read that the DS shuttles start running 60 minutes before parks open. Is that enough time to get a good place in line for rope drop and am-emh?



I'm a night owl, so I've literally never been to a theme park for rope drop.  Other people might be able to answer.

That said, one of the drawbacks of the Disney Springs Hotels bus system is that each bus visits two theme parks.  If you're visiting the second park (typically Disney's Hollywood Studios and Disney's Animal Kingdom), you won't arrive until about 35-40 after you leave the hotel.  In that scenario, you will arrive before the official opening time, but not by much.



magyargirl said:


> 4. Are there any markets within walking distance for some quick groceries for breakfast or sandwiches?



There is a shopping area called Crossroads that is a short walk from the DoubleTree Suites.  (Bing Maps says about 0.5 miles/9 minutes walking.)  There a number of different restaurants, including fast food/fast casual options that are priced much cheaper than restaurants on Disney property.  I'm a big fan of Perkins, which is a regional chain similar to Denny's.  They are open 24/7.

There also is a grocery store called Goodings.  In my experience, it's priced higher than normal grocery stores because they know lots of visitors don't have cars.  Be sure to check the products you buy.  On my last two visits, I've seen them trying to sell products that are past the "Best By" dates on the packaging.





Source: https://binged.it/2JbxGqc



magyargirl said:


> 5. Approximately how long is the walk from the DS shuttle dropoff at the parks to the parks entrances? Would we need to use the trams?



Read post #24 in this thread.  In that post, I provided aerial photos of the approximate location of the bus stops for the Disney Springs Hotels buses in relation to the main entrances of each theme park (or the Transportation and Ticket Center for Magic Kingdom).  In every case, the bus stop is within a short walk of the entrance.

There are no opportunities to use parking lot trams, as those operate in different areas.



magyargirl said:


> ...especially for what we can get at the Doubletree vs an All Star room



The DoubleTree Suites is my favorite Disney Springs Hotels.  In the many stays I had over the past few years (easily 80 nights), I've never had a major issue.  Any minor problem (like a dead TV remote or safe that wouldn't open) were fixed with a single phone call.  And, the suites there are approximately twice the size of a Disney All Star Resort room.


----------



## magyargirl

Thank you...great info!!


----------



## raygun11

> If anyone has questions, please ask.



Does anyone know if this includes the magical express from airport to hotel and/or from hotel to Port Canaveral for a Disney Cruise?
Looking to stay in Disney Springs a couple days before cruise and a couple days after.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

raygun11 said:


> Does anyone know if this includes the magical express from airport to hotel and/or from hotel to Port Canaveral for a Disney Cruise?
> Looking to stay in Disney Springs a couple days before cruise and a couple days after.


 no these are only park buses.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Thank you for all this information!


----------



## Scalemaster34

I understand that after 4PM Disney Transportation will take guest from the Parks to Disney Springs.... 

At Magic Kingdom, are these bus stops with the other resort stops - right outside of the park, or over at Ticket and Transportation?

Just wondering if after Fireworks when crowds are bad and wait for ferry or monorail can be long, which would be quicker?  
  - Ferry or Monorail to TTC, Disney Springs Resort Buss
  - Disney Transportation Bus to DS, Disney Springs Resort Bus
  - Walk to Contemporary, Disney Bus to DS, Disney Springs Resort Bus.


----------



## msb578

Scalemaster34 said:


> I understand that after 4PM Disney Transportation will take guest from the Parks to Disney Springs....
> 
> At Magic Kingdom, are these bus stops with the other resort stops - right outside of the park, or over at Ticket and Transportation?
> 
> Just wondering if after Fireworks when crowds are bad and wait for ferry or monorail can be long, which would be quicker?
> - Ferry or Monorail to TTC, Disney Springs Resort Buss
> - Disney Transportation Bus to DS, Disney Springs Resort Bus
> - Walk to Contemporary, Disney Bus to DS, Disney Springs Resort Bus.


Option 4. Take the *resort* monorail to the TTC and catch your hotel bus there. It rarely has much of a line and it’s open to anyone to use. It stops at the TTC. I’ve done this- it’s great.


----------



## writerguyfl

Scalemaster34 said:


> I understand that after 4PM Disney Transportation will take guest from the Parks to Disney Springs.... At Magic Kingdom, are these bus stops with the other resort stops - right outside of the park, or over at Ticket and Transportation?



The Disney buses from Magic Kingdom to Disney Spring is located in the same area as the other Disney Resort buses.  You do not need to go to the Transportation and Ticket Center (TTC).



Scalemaster34 said:


> Just wondering if after Fireworks when crowds are bad and wait for ferry or monorail can be long, which would be quicker?
> - Ferry or Monorail to TTC, Disney Springs Resort Buss
> - Disney Transportation Bus to DS, Disney Springs Resort Bus
> - Walk to Contemporary, Disney Bus to DS, Disney Springs Resort Bus.



Options two and three probably aren't feasible.  Disney's one-way buses from the theme parks use the main bus loop at Disney Springs.  It's near the middle by Planet Hollywood.  The shuttle bus for the Disney Springs Hotels uses the West Side bus loop, which is past the Cirque du Soleil theatre.  You'd have to walk in the opposite direction of your hotel and wait to get that second bus.

Keep in mind, the Disney Springs Hotels bus leaving the Transportation and Ticket Center might go to another theme park before returning to the Disney Springs Hotels.  Typically it heads to Disney's Animal Kingdom.  I saw "might" because it depends upon closing times.  If Disney's Animal Kingdom closes at 9pm, the last Disney Springs Hotels bus will be between 9:30 and 9:45pm.  (I think.  I forget the exact time.)  If your bus from the TTC leaves after that time, it should go directly back to the Disney Springs Hotels.

If you're staying at one of the closer Disney Springs Hotels (Hilton Lake Buena Vista, Hilton Buena Vista Palace, Wyndham Lake Buena Vista), the walk from the main Disney Springs bus loop to the hotel isn't too bad.  It might be quicker to take a Disney bus to Disney Springs (via the one-way from the park entrance or Disney's Contemporary Resort) and walk instead of doing the trip to the TTC and (possibly) another theme park on the Disney Springs Hotels shuttle.

I hope I explained that adequately.  It's a lot of information, so please ask questions if it is not clear.


----------



## indoshakespeare

Does anyone know if the buses run early enough for EMH?

Thanks.


----------



## writerguyfl

The Disney Springs Hotels buses start running one hour prior to opening.  For stays in 2018, those hotels are eligible for Extra Magic Hours.  That means the buses should run starting one hour prior to the Extra Magic Hours time each morning.

(I'm not a morning person, so I don't have first hand knowledge.  Hopefully someone who has stayed at one of these hotels and used the bus service in the early morning will confirm.)


----------



## AmeriCanFam

This is very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Jrits

Is there a universal studios bus schedule or info?


----------



## HopperFan

Jrits said:


> Is there a universal studios bus schedule or info?



You would need to rent a car, use taxi, use Uber/Lyft or check with Mears Transportation for any fee based shuttle services and of course you could attempt public transportation but that would likely be a nightmare and several transfers.


----------



## scrappinam

What about park hopping? Would I use Disney transportation to get from one park to another or do the Disney Spring buses do that too? Can anyone use Disney transportation or do you have to be a resort guest?


----------



## Chris Folks

Real good info just what I was looking for


----------



## writerguyfl

scrappinam said:


> What about park hopping? Would I use Disney transportation to get from one park to another or do the Disney Spring buses do that too? Can anyone use Disney transportation or do you have to be a resort guest?



Any guest visiting Walt Disney World can use the Disney transportation system.  If you're park-hopping, you are welcome to use Disney buses/monorails/boats to get to your next park.

You are also welcome to use the one-way bus service Disney provides between the theme parks and Disney Springs.  That service operates daily from 4:00pm until 11:00pm or 2 hours after theme parks close, whichever is earlier.  If you happen to be staying at one of the closer Disney Springs Hotels (Hilton Buena Vista Palace or Hilton Lake Buena Vista), the walk from the Disney bus loop to the hotel isn't too far.  The walk is actually pretty enjoyable if you make a pit stop for a snack and/or beverage.


----------



## 100AcreWood

We’re completing our Disney Springs stay. 
Lessons learned on the bus system. 

It takes a while.  When each bus goes to a second park you could be waiting 45 minutes to get to your destination.  Happy to answer any questions but I would give the bus system a thumbs down.

It’s 11pm.  Left the Magic Kingdom at 9:40 and we are just leaving AK with a bus full of people.  There are people in seats and people standing everywhere.  It’s insane.


----------



## mjhtvchick

100AcreWood said:


> We’re completing our Disney Springs stay.
> Lessons learned on the bus system.
> 
> It takes a while.  When each bus goes to a second park you could be waiting 45 minutes to get to your destination.  Happy to answer any questions but I would give the bus system a thumbs down.
> 
> It’s 11pm.  Left the Magic Kingdom at 9:40 and we are just leaving AK with a bus full of people.  There are people in seats and people standing everywhere.  It’s insane.



Couldn't agree more - going to the parks - not so bad; returning at the end of a long day - sucks!  

For MK, I almost wonder if it would be faster to walk to the Contemporary, get the bus to Disney Springs and walk back to your hotel.  Will have to try it some time!!


----------



## HopperFan

mjhtvchick said:


> Couldn't agree more - going to the parks - not so bad; returning at the end of a long day - sucks!
> 
> For MK, I almost wonder if it would be faster to walk to the Contemporary, get the bus to Disney Springs and walk back to your hotel.  Will have to try it some time!!



I did that once, my issue was that DS buses were not as regular to Contemporary as all the parks ones.  It took me a long time to get to DS.

DS used the after hours park bus to get to Disney Springs one night, and once walked to BW to take bus to Disney Springs.


----------



## 100AcreWood

We finally arrived at the B at 11:30pm.  So we did take a Lyft to the Contemporary and walked to the MK one day.  It was amazing but I’m sure Disney will catch on soon and prevent people from doing that.  

Anyway just wanted to warn others if you use the transportation you will have to take the monorail to the ticket and transportation center, wait for your bus, go to AK and then to the hotels.


----------



## lcubed

writerguyfl said:


> For stays in 2018, those hotels are eligible for Extra Magic Hours.



So, I know that the EMH are for 2018.  Does anyone know when they will decide/announce if these extras the DS hotels get will carry over into 2019?  Just curious.  TIA.


----------



## HopperFan

lcubed said:


> So, I know that the EMH are for 2018.  Does anyone know when they will decide/announce if these extras the DS hotels get will carry over into 2019?  Just curious.  TIA.



No, they probably don't even know.  Disney is likely calculating how many rooms will be out of commission due to renovations.  They may not want to risk guests moving full offsite (sending dollars to other places) or keep them onsite close to Disney Springs, which I am sure is hoping for the extra spending.  It will be a $$$ decision.


----------



## 100AcreWood

For now, it's definitely still worth staying in Disney Springs even if you skip the transportation.  The 60 days FP was really nice.  Also, they sent our packages back to the B Resort which was also a nice perk!


----------



## Jrits

100AcreWood said:


> We finally arrived at the B at 11:30pm.  So we did take a Lyft to the Contemporary and walked to the MK one day.  It was amazing but I’m sure Disney will catch on soon and prevent people from doing that.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to warn others if you use the transportation you will have to take the monorail to the ticket and transportation center, wait for your bus, go to AK and then to the hotels.



I'm confused, you left MK 9:40 & then the bus went to AK and then the B resort and you arrived 11:40? What was the delay that made it take 2 hours?


----------



## writerguyfl

Jrits said:


> I'm confused, you left MK 9:40 & then the bus went to AK and then the B resort and you arrived 11:40? What was the delay that made it take 2 hours?



That's unlikely.  I could see arriving at 10:40 but not 11:40.

Although it can change, one bus usually goes to Epcot followed by Disney's Hollywood Studios.  The other goes to the Transportation and Ticket Center (monorail/ferry to Magic Kingdom) followed by Disney's Animal Kingdom.

Bing Maps says the route from the Transportation and Ticket Center to Disney's Animal Kingdom to be 16-20 minutes (depending on traffic).  Stops tend to be quick unless there's a wheelchair or ECV involved.

The trip from Disney's Animal Kingdom to the Disney Springs Hotels is shown at 16-22 minutes.  The bus makes two stops (Hilton Lake Buena Vista, Holiday Inn Disney Springs) before arriving at the B Resort and Spa.  Again, those stops shouldn't take too long.

The whole process should take about an hour...not two.


----------



## Jrits

How long does it take usually from a park to a wdw hotel? Is this a big time difference?


----------



## writerguyfl

Jrits said:


> How long does it take usually from a park to a wdw hotel? Is this a big time difference?



One of the best attributes of the Disney Springs Hotels buses is that they run on a schedule.  It's every 30 minutes all day long.  I've spent over 100 nights and used these buses about as many times over the past several years.  The buses tend to run on schedule.

If you don't know, Disney Resort buses do not run on a schedule.  If you're very lucky, you'll exit a theme park and find a bus waiting to whisk you back to your resort.  More often, you'll have to wait 10 or 20 or 30 minutes.  It wouldn't be outside the realm of possibility to wait even longer.

(To add insult to injury, any time you have an extended wait for a Disney bus, you'll probably see multiple empty buses going to another resort.  Or, maybe that just happens to me.)


----------



## brave321

Has anyone used DS buses to rope drop TSL? We're going in a couple weeks and I'm trying to decide whether or not I want to go to TSL. If we went, we would RD then go over to MK. From what I've heard, they let people in at 6:30ish. I don't know if we'd be able to make it there in time using DS buses since they only go an hour before park opening and HS is a second stop. I'm leaning towards getting a Lyft but I'm not sure any drivers would be available at 6 AM. I know I wouldn't be lol


----------



## writerguyfl

brave321 said:


> I'm leaning towards getting a Lyft but I'm not sure any drivers would be available at 6 AM. I know I wouldn't be lol



If that doesn't work, it shouldn't be a problem getting a cab.  There are almost always one or two cabs sitting outside each of the Disney Springs Hotels at all hours.  If not, the Bell Person or Front Desk will call and have one there in under 5 minutes.

The Mears Taxi Fare Estimator website says it costs about $16 one-way between the furthest Disney Springs Hotel (DoubleTree Suites) and Disney's Hollywood Studios.

http://www.mearstransportation.com/taxi-services/taxi-fare-estimator/
Use the following to re-create the quote:
Pick-up Location: 2305 Hotel Plaza Blvd, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
Drop-Off Location: 14351 Cypress Dr, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830


----------



## reba2121

How long of a walk is it from Disney Springs to DS Holiday Inn? Is there a special walkway or are you walking on the side of a busy street? Thanks!


----------



## tanyaandallie

brave321 said:


> Has anyone used DS buses to rope drop TSL? We're going in a couple weeks and I'm trying to decide whether or not I want to go to TSL. If we went, we would RD then go over to MK. From what I've heard, they let people in at 6:30ish. I don't know if we'd be able to make it there in time using DS buses since they only go an hour before park opening and HS is a second stop. I'm leaning towards getting a Lyft but I'm not sure any drivers would be available at 6 AM. I know I wouldn't be lol


Curious what your experience was.  We also want to head to TSL for EMH and are wondering if the bus is a possibility.  Is the but still going to hit Epcot first? 

I'm also wondering about MNSSHP.  Do the buses run that late?


----------



## writerguyfl

tanyaandallie said:


> Curious what your experience was.  We also want to head to TSL for EMH and are wondering if the bus is a possibility.  Is the but still going to hit Epcot first?



Officially, buses go to the parks starting one hour prior to park opening and end 90 minutes after closing.  If Extra Magic Hours start at 7am at Disney's Hollywood Studios but Epcot doesn't open until 9am, those first few runs should theoretically skip Epcot.

It always worked that way in reverse.  For example, when Disney's Animal Kingdom closed early (like 6pm), the bus picking guests up at Magic Kingdom from 8pm and later would return directly to the Disney Springs Hotels.

You'll need to wait for someone here with experience to respond or ask your hotel (by calling or once you arrive) to get a more concrete answer.



tanyaandallie said:


> I'm also wondering about MNSSHP.  Do the buses run that late?



The bus service only operates during "normal" theme park hours.  Hard-ticketed events like the Halloween and Christmas parties are not covered.  You'll need to find your own ride back to the hotel if attending one of those events.


----------



## tanyaandallie

Thanks!  We will play HS by ear and talk to the folks at the hotel when I get there!


----------



## dizneefan13

lcubed said:


> So, I know that the EMH are for 2018.  Does anyone know when they will decide/announce if these extras the DS hotels get will carry over into 2019?  Just curious.  TIA.



Yes, they have now announced that EMH and fastpass will be available to Disney Springs hotel guests through December 2019!


----------



## dizneefan13

I am asking this here because we will be staying at The B and I am planning a non park day.
We have ADR's for Beaches & Cream at noon and then Cape May seafood buffet at 6:00.  We will be checking out the nearby resorts and The Boardwalk in between the ADR's.

So, I think it would work to take the bus from The B to Hollywood Studios, then the Friendship boat to The Beach Club?  Does the boat just go one direction?  Would we be making a lot of stops while riding the boat?

Its okay if this is time consuming. We won't be in any hurry that day. I just am wondering what to expect.

Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

dizneefan13 said:


> I am asking this here because we will be staying at The B and I am planning a non park day.
> We have ADR's for Beaches & Cream at noon and then Cape May seafood buffet at 6:00.  We will be checking out the nearby resorts and The Boardwalk in between the ADR's.
> 
> So, I think it would work to take the bus from The B to Hollywood Studios, then the Friendship boat to The Beach Club?  Does the boat just go one direction?  Would we be making a lot of stops while riding the boat?
> 
> Its okay if this is time consuming. We won't be in any hurry that day. I just am wondering what to expect.
> 
> Thanks!



I think your plan is good; I'd allow an hour from the time the bus from The B drops you off at DHS to get to BC, because you'll have to walk to the boat dock, wait up to 15-20 minutes for a boat, then ride to BC.  You might arrive sooner than an hour, but I'd rather be early than late!  Plus, finding Beaches & Cream has always been a challenge for us (maybe someone who stays at Y&B regularly can help!).

The boat will stop at Swolphin first, then at the Y&BC dock where you disembark.  After that it goes to BW and finally to Epcot IG.  It usually takes about 30 minutes from DHS to Epcot.  On the way back the boat goes in reverse - from Epcot IG it stops at BW then Y&B then Swolphin then DHS.


----------



## dizneefan13

Thanks, CarolynFH! Great information!


----------



## janamelia

100AcreWood said:


> We finally arrived at the B at 11:30pm.  So we did take a Lyft to the Contemporary and walked to the MK one day.  It was amazing but I’m sure Disney will catch on soon and prevent people from doing that.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to warn others if you use the transportation you will have to take the monorail to the ticket and transportation center, wait for your bus, go to AK and then to the hotels.




100AcreWood's experience echoes ours from last month, stayed at Double-Tree Disney Springs 6 - 9 July.  Our first day, Saturday at about 4 pm, was the best experience.  Waited for a MK bus only about 35 minutes.  Great bus driver.  That night about 10:30 it was raining so we opted for a monorail to the Contemporary, a Disney Hollywood Studios bus and then a Disney Springs bus - all came as shown on the Disney bus app.  At Disney Springs a CM said we could walk a half mile that way for the Bus A to the Double-Tree or we could walk a half mile this way to the walkway across the road to the Disney Springs hotel. We opted for the walk.  It's a long way to the Double-Tree that way.  Especially at 11 pm.
Next experience was at noon on Sunday for Epcot.  We waited well over an hour for a bus.  Saw two bus drivers park their buses and walk away.  Never saw any bus to any park until finally an Epcot bus showed up.  That evening at Epcot, some of our group elected to leave Epcot about 8.  Got to the uncovered bus stop a few minutes before 8:15.  Very nervous about visible lightning in the sky.  Several Disney Disney Springs buses went by in the next hour.  And even a Bus B - which I would have taken had I realized that the Double-Tree is across the road from the Best Western.  Finally, at 9:20, after watching Illuminations over the trees, a Bus A came.  Driver must have imagined himself at Daytona, instead of Disney.  Spoke not a word to the few people entering the bus.  The rest of our group approached the Bus A stop about 9:45.  When several Disney Disney Springs buses left the area, they moved to a Disney bus.  Walked through part of Disney Springs and walked to the Double-Tree.
None of the buses were crowded.  Why we waited well over an hour before getting a bus after 8 pm at Epcot is beyond me.  
In November 2017 we were at a VRBO west of WDW.  I'd do that again before staying at the Double-Tree.  Lousy housekeeping, not much of a restaurant.  Bell service and valet parking were great.  I might stay at a Disney Springs hotel if it were the Hilton, right across the road.


----------



## writerguyfl

*Updated Information:*

Each shuttle runs to two different parks.  In the past, those two parks have been consistent:

One bus to Epcot, then Disney's Hollywood Studios.
Another bus to the Transportation and Ticket Center (transfer to monorail/ferry for Magic Kingdom), then Disney's Animal Kingdom.

In Summer 2018, a different combination seems to be happening:

One bus to Disney's Animal Kingom, then Epcot.
Another bus to the Transportation and Ticket Center (transfer to monorail/ferry for Magic Kingdom), then Disney's Hollywood Studios.

During a trip in August 2018, I was told by one bus driver that this change was permanent.  A second bus driver said the park combinations change based on hours of operation and other factors.  To state the obvious: Look at the electronic signs on the buses to make sure you get on the correct one.

(Note: I have updated the first post to include this information.)


----------



## dizneefan13

I'm losing a bit of confidence in the Disney springs bus situation. 
With some of our savings staying at a DS hotel, we will be using Uber/Lyft. 
We will give the buses a try, but if it gets unreasonable, U/L it is!


----------



## writerguyfl

It's always good to have a backup plan...just in case.

That said, I stayed at the DoubleTree Suites last week.  I used the Disney Springs Hotels buses all four days.  With one exception, the buses came on time, just like they have in the past.

That exception was the night when my hotel got evacuated due to a fire.  One of the buses got trapped in the parking lot by the multiple fire engines for almost 2 hours.  I'm certain that issue left people at the parks and other hotels stuck.  But, that was an extraordinary event.

Edited to Add: I'm not trying to discount the reported experiences of other people.  It's possible that the Disney Springs Hotels buses might be having some rough patches.  All it takes is a new bus driver who is confused about the correct route to take to see a delay.


----------



## dizneefan13

Good to know, writerguyfl, that the bus system was reliable except for the circumstance beyond their control.
Most days we will be in no hurry, so going with an open mind and hoping we have the same experience as you.

Did you use the bus to get to Hollywood Studios? I know the parking lots and bus locations are under a lot of construction right now so I'm wondering if ubering to HS would be a good time to skip the buses.  Would it get us any closer? 
They've made it sound like the buses drop you off a lot farther from the gates then they used to.


----------



## writerguyfl

dizneefan13 said:


> Did you use the bus to get to Hollywood Studios? I know the parking lots and bus locations are under a lot of construction right now so I'm wondering if ubering to HS would be a good time to skip the buses.  Would it get us any closer?
> 
> They've made it sound like the buses drop you off a lot farther from the gates then they used to.



I park hop, a lot.  So, I didn't use the Disney Springs Hotels bus to Disney's Hollywood Studios, but I did on the return.  I do not know the exact location of the current ride-share drop-off/pick-up.  However, wherever it is, it can't be further from the bus loop in use right now.

When I read comments about how far the bus loop is from the entrance, I figured there was some hyperbole happening.  It's not hyperbole.  It's a LONG walk.  It stretches all the way to where you pay for parking when entering from East Buena Vista Drive.  And it's quite a ways "inland" from the lagoon.

If you're not fond of walking, it's probably worth paying money to avoid buses at Disney's Hollywood Studios.  (That advice holds for all buses including Disney, right now.)

Here's a photo I grabbed from the aerial's thread on Disney Rumors and News forum.





Link to thread with this image: https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...-theme-parks-new-aerials-8-14.3573399/page-93


----------



## dizneefan13

Thanks, writerguyfl.


----------



## Harmacist

I have a DS hotel trip planned in October, I was figuring on using Uber for MK (drop-off at Contemporary), but will be adding HS to that list.  Unsure the other parks.


----------



## dizneefan13

So we think the rideshare drop-offs/pick up is closer to the HS entrance?
I'm still waiting for someone who drives or who as actually done this most recently to give us an update.


----------



## ILuvDisney78

We drove to HS from The B Resort about 3 weeks ago for EMH. We got to the parking booth about 615 am. The guest parking area is also being affected by the construction; there was no one assisting with parking and it was very confusing. We wound up parking in the Preferred Parking area (there was no sign identifying the area, but a CM later told us that). Still there was a fairly long walk to the park entrance; but the walk to the busses is DEFINITELY longer. My suggestion is that if you can you should drive to the park. As a side note, the Uber/Lyft/ taxi drop off is also by Preferred Parking, so that's a good option as well.


----------



## dizneefan13

ILuvDisney78 said:


> We drove to HS from The B Resort about 3 weeks ago for EMH. We got to the parking booth about 615 am. The guest parking area is also being affected by the construction; there was no one assisting with parking and it was very confusing. We wound up parking in the Preferred Parking area (there was no sign identifying the area, but a CM later told us that). Still there was a fairly long walk to the park entrance; but the walk to the busses is DEFINITELY longer. My suggestion is that if you can you should drive to the park. As a side note, the Uber/Lyft/ taxi drop off is also by Preferred Parking, so that's a good option as well.



Thanks, ILuvDisney,  We will most likely be using Uber or Lyft for our HS days.


----------



## margot31

reba2121 said:


> How long of a walk is it from Disney Springs to DS Holiday Inn? Is there a special walkway or are you walking on the side of a busy street? Thanks!



I am wondering the same thing....I look at google map and see something but just not sure.  Be nice to plan mom's weekend away and go grab a drink and be able to walk back.


----------



## dizneefan13

I checked the google maps and it says .6 miles, 12 minute walk to the Marketplace, which is the DS area closest to the Disney Springs hotels.


----------



## HopperFan

reba2121 said:


> How long of a walk is it from Disney Springs to DS Holiday Inn? Is there a special walkway or are you walking on the side of a busy street? Thanks!





margot31 said:


> I am wondering the same thing....I look at google map and see something but just not sure.  Be nice to plan mom's weekend away and go grab a drink and be able to walk back.



Very nice walk, even from the farthest hotel.  The road has wide sidewalks on both sides, nice landscaping the entire stretch and pedestrian bridges across the roads. It is VERY VERY safe and as I said we have walked from many including the farthest, Doubletree.


----------



## writerguyfl

As *HopperFan* notes, it's a pleasant walk.  Here's a Google Maps Street View image giving another example of how the sidewalk is separated from the street by landscaping.


----------



## margot31

While I know disney trasportation is "best" even on its worst days but how is the transportation while staying at one of these hotels?


----------



## writerguyfl

margot31 said:


> While I know disney trasportation is "best" even on its worst days but how is the transportation while staying at one of these hotels?



I actually wouldn't agree to that statement.  While Disney's transportation system can be better, it's not always better than other options.

For me, the main bonus to the Disney Springs Hotels Buses is that they run on a schedule.  Aside from unexpected traffic, I've always found them to be quite punctual.  Knowing that the bus will be there at 10 and 40 minutes after the hour (or whenever) is a lot better than showing up at the bus loop and hoping the next Disney bus will be to your destination.  And you never have to stand there and watch 3 empty buses going to the same place pass by while you wait.

The key to the Disney Springs Hotels Buses is understanding the system.  The knowledge helps set expectations.  Here are the critical factors:

Transportation and Ticket Center: The stop for Magic Kingdom is the Transportation and Ticket Center.  That means you'll need to use the ferry, monorail, or bus (if one of those isn't running) to get to the park entrance.  If you know you need to transfer, it's less of a problem.
Two Parks per Bus: My biggest gripe is that each bus heads to two parks.  If you're going to the first park on a route, there's no issue.  But having to make a detour when going to a park or returning to your hotel can be a pain.  During that time on that "detour", I try to remember that if I were staying at a Disney Resort, I might be stuck standing outside in the heat/cold waiting for a bus while empty ones going to other parks/resorts pass by.
Multiple Hotels per Bus: Each bus stops at multiple hotels in the Disney Springs area.  Usually, each stop is only a few minutes.  It's similar to how Disney's Moderate Resorts have multiple stops.  The only time it takes longer is when a wheelchair or ECV must be loaded.


----------



## MrKnight

Does anyone know the current schedule for bus transportation between Hilton LBV and Epcot? The link in the OP is no longer working.


----------



## dizneefan13

Are Disney Springs buses still using the AK/Epcot and TTC/HS routes? 
We arrive at The B on Saturday....so excited!


----------



## writerguyfl

MrKnight said:


> Does anyone know the current schedule for bus transportation between Hilton LBV and Epcot? The link in the OP is no longer working.



What link isn't working for you?  I just checked and every link in the first post is functional.


----------



## dizneefan13

dizneefan13 said:


> Are Disney Springs buses still using the AK/Epcot and TTC/HS routes?
> We arrive at The B on Saturday....so excited![/QUOTE
> 
> This morning we took the 9 a.m. bus from The B. We were going to AK.  This time the bus went to Epcot first then AK.
> The traffic going into AK was HORRIBLE. I thought for sure the security and entrance lines would be bad too, but we breezed right through them. Weird.


----------



## CapeCodTenor

So glad I found this thread.  This has already answered a few questions for me with regards to staying off-site.


----------



## WiganTony

CapeCodTenor said:


> So glad I found this thread.  This has already answered a few questions for me with regards to staying off-site.



Same here. As it looks as if we cannot book OKW or SSR for our preferred dates next year, we have booked the Doubletree Suites as we needed a separate sleeping area for two teenagers. 

I was a little concerned about the buses, but from the posts above, it seems that they are fairly punctual and not too busy, only downside being the two parks per route. However, as it has saved us a considerable sum of money over booking two Disney Hotel rooms, it’s a small price to pay!!!


----------



## CapeCodTenor

WiganTony said:


> Same here. As it looks as if we cannot book OKW or SSR for our preferred dates next year, we have booked the Doubletree Suites as we needed a separate sleeping area for two teenagers.
> 
> I was a little concerned about the buses, but from the posts above, it seems that they are fairly punctual and not too busy, only downside being the two parks per route. However, as it has saved us a considerable sum of money over booking two Disney Hotel rooms, it’s a small price to pay!!!



I hear ya.  I think for my family's first trip to Disney World we'll stay onsite, I want my daughter to have the full immersion at least once, but future trips will be offsite.  The buses hitting two parks per route is a bit of a problem, but it sounds from some posters that it isn't too much of a problem.


----------



## Lewisc

CapeCodTenor said:


> The buses hitting two parks per route is a bit of a problem, but it sounds from some posters that it isn't too much of a problem.


The real problem is with the real offsite buses which drop everyone off at the TTC and let you use Disney transportation  to all parks.


----------



## dizneefan13

Just returned from a week at The B. The bus system was fine.They were always on time. 
But we only took it TO the parks, and Ubered or Lyfted home. With the money we saved staying offsite, it was very affordable. 
If interested in staying offsite I wouldn't let the two park bus system stop you. Its really not a big deal. 
And the proximity to DS is great. It was a pleasant walk from The B, very close to Marketplace area.


----------



## dizneefan13

We stayed, like I said, at The B for a week in October. The bus service was fine.
One thing I noticed was that they had two different types of busses. 
Unlike Disney resort busses, they had an ECV lift at the front door, not a ramp but an actual
lift that the ECV user had to drive on, then the driver raised it up and the ECV user had to
drive it off forward and then maneuver it to turn around and park with the front of ECV  facing
forward to drive off. My Mom had a hard time with this and DH had to do it for her after she
tried to get parked in place with difficulty.
The second kind of bus was like a Disney cruise bus or Disney magical express, nice busses
with big storage compartments underneath. The driver opened the compartments for the ECV's
and loaded them inside himself.  We really appreciated when we saw these types of busses
coming.

Does anyone know if its just hit or miss with these "compartment" type busses coming to the
Disney Springs resorts? I am hoping they use them most of the time now and we will see them
more often on our next trip in March.


----------



## DisneyFranatic

dizneefan13 said:


> We stayed, like I said, at The B for a week in October. The bus service was fine.
> One thing I noticed was that they had two different types of busses.
> Unlike Disney resort busses, they had an ECV lift at the front door, not a ramp but an actual
> lift that the ECV user had to drive on, then the driver raised it up and the ECV user had to
> drive it off forward and then maneuver it to turn around and park with the front of ECV  facing
> forward to drive off. My Mom had a hard time with this and DH had to do it for her after she
> tried to get parked in place with difficulty.
> The second kind of bus was like a Disney cruise bus or Disney magical express, nice busses
> with big storage compartments underneath. The driver opened the compartments for the ECV's
> and loaded them inside himself.  We really appreciated when we saw these types of busses
> coming.
> 
> Does anyone know if its just hit or miss with these "compartment" type busses coming to the
> Disney Springs resorts? I am hoping they use them most of the time now and we will see them
> more often on our next trip in March.


Last trip there I used a scooter for the whole week we were there. Most buses were normal buses and you had to drive up on the lift to get on the bus. I found the bus drivers to be very helpful. I only had the big buses with storage underneath a couple of times when it was busy. The problem with those buses is that you have to walk up the steep steps to get on the bus. I had one time that no one offered to get up to give me a seat even when I asked since I didn't have my scooter to sit on. One really good thing is that at the Hilton Palace they kept my scooter at Bell Services and I didn't have to keep it in my room. When we stayed at AOA I had to keep it in my room.


----------



## dizneefan13

I'm sorry no one gave you a seat on the bus. Maybe no one realized you used a scooter? and needed a seat?
We never were on a bus that was completely full, thankfully.
Yes the stairs were steep.  My husband had to help her up them, but she liked not having to deal with her
scooter on the bus.


----------



## Ds4angels

Did anyone staying at B Resort use the bus for Epcot EMH? Wondering if the bus would be there between 7-7:20 to be there in time for 8AM opening? My DS is staying at the B a couple days and joining us on our Epcot day. Just wondering if it would be easier to pick him up (staying at Pop) or have him meet us there?


----------



## writerguyfl

Buses start 1 hour prior to park opening.  The B Resort and Spa is on the "A" route, which runs in this order: Hilton Lake Buena Vista --> Holiday Inn Disney Springs --> B Resort and Spa --> DoubleTree Suites.  The pick-up time at the B Resort and Spa would be roughly 7:10am.

Unfortunately, there no longer seems to be a set schedule as to which route travels to which parks.  (Each bus travels to two theme parks.)  If the bus is scheduled to go to Epcot first, your son should arrive roughly around 7:30am.  The walk to the entrance takes about 10 minutes.  If the bus is scheduled to go to a different park prior to Epcot, he won't arrive until about 7:50am.

Big Caveat: If the only theme park opening at 8am on that day is Epcot, it's almost certain that the bus will travel directly to Epcot after leaving the Disney Springs Hotels.  So if all other parks open at 9am, your son should get to Epcot around 7:30am.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Do any of the DS hotels have airport shuttles? I did a Priceline search with airport shuttle as a filter, and B Resort came up as an option, but I can’t find mention of it on the B’s website.


----------



## writerguyfl

None of the Disney Springs Hotels have free airport transportation.  That's definitively an error on the Priceline site.


----------



## Ds4angels

writerguyfl said:


> Buses start 1 hour prior to park opening.  The B Resort and Spa is on the "A" route, which runs in this order: Hilton Lake Buena Vista --> Holiday Inn Disney Springs --> B Resort and Spa --> DoubleTree Suites.  The pick-up time at the B Resort and Spa would be roughly 7:10am.
> 
> Unfortunately, there no longer seems to be a set schedule as to which route travels to which parks.  (Each bus travels to two theme parks.)  If the bus is scheduled to go to Epcot first, your son should arrive roughly around 7:30am.  The walk to the entrance takes about 10 minutes.  If the bus is scheduled to go to a different park prior to Epcot, he won't arrive until about 7:50am.
> 
> Big Caveat: If the only theme park opening at 8am on that day is Epcot, it's almost certain that the bus will travel directly to Epcot after leaving the Disney Springs Hotels.  So if all other parks open at 9am, your son should get to Epcot around 7:30am.


Thank you for the info. We like to get to RD and be at the beginning of the crowd, guess we'll be picking him up so it's a guarantee that we'll be there before 7:30


----------



## Maderita

Has anyone used the buses to go to the Water Parks? The flyer just says to ask Concierge, so it’d be great to hear your experiences. Otherwise, do the Disney buses go from them to DS??


----------



## shaqfor3

Maderita said:


> Has anyone used the buses to go to the Water Parks? The flyer just says to ask Concierge, so it’d be great to hear your experiences. Otherwise, do the Disney buses go from them to DS??



I am staying there on May so will know for sure then, but I read that there are buses to the water parks from Disney Springs and they start 1 hour before opening (so 9AM for 10AM opening).


----------



## Pluto777

janamelia said:


> 100AcreWood's experience echoes ours from last month, stayed at Double-Tree Disney Springs 6 - 9 July.  Our first day, Saturday at about 4 pm, was the best experience.  Waited for a MK bus only about 35 minutes.  Great bus driver.  That night about 10:30 it was raining so we opted for a monorail to the Contemporary, a Disney Hollywood Studios bus and then a Disney Springs bus - all came as shown on the Disney bus app.  At Disney Springs a CM said we could walk a half mile that way for the Bus A to the Double-Tree or we could walk a half mile this way to the walkway across the road to the Disney Springs hotel. We opted for the walk.  It's a long way to the Double-Tree that way.  Especially at 11 pm.
> Next experience was at noon on Sunday for Epcot.  We waited well over an hour for a bus.  Saw two bus drivers park their buses and walk away.  Never saw any bus to any park until finally an Epcot bus showed up.  That evening at Epcot, some of our group elected to leave Epcot about 8.  Got to the uncovered bus stop a few minutes before 8:15.  Very nervous about visible lightning in the sky.  Several Disney Disney Springs buses went by in the next hour.  And even a Bus B - which I would have taken had I realized that the Double-Tree is across the road from the Best Western.  Finally, at 9:20, after watching Illuminations over the trees, a Bus A came.  Driver must have imagined himself at Daytona, instead of Disney.  Spoke not a word to the few people entering the bus.  The rest of our group approached the Bus A stop about 9:45.  When several Disney Disney Springs buses left the area, they moved to a Disney bus.  Walked through part of Disney Springs and walked to the Double-Tree.
> None of the buses were crowded.  Why we waited well over an hour before getting a bus after 8 pm at Epcot is beyond me.
> In November 2017 we were at a VRBO west of WDW.  I'd do that again before staying at the Double-Tree.  Lousy housekeeping, not much of a restaurant.  Bell service and valet parking were great.  I might stay at a Disney Springs hotel if it were the Hilton, right across the road.


This is troubling to read... after I read this I am still not sure about which has better bus service: DS or All Stars.


----------



## Pluto777

writerguyfl said:


> I actually wouldn't agree to that statement.  While Disney's transportation system can be better, it's not always better than other options.
> 
> For me, the main bonus to the Disney Springs Hotels Buses is that they run on a schedule.  Aside from unexpected traffic, I've always found them to be quite punctual.  Knowing that the bus will be there at 10 and 40 minutes after the hour (or whenever) is a lot better than showing up at the bus loop and hoping the next Disney bus will be to your destination.  And you never have to stand there and watch 3 empty buses going to the same place pass by while you wait.
> 
> The key to the Disney Springs Hotels Buses is understanding the system.  The knowledge helps set expectations.  Here are the critical factors:
> 
> Transportation and Ticket Center: The stop for Magic Kingdom is the Transportation and Ticket Center.  That means you'll need to use the ferry, monorail, or bus (if one of those isn't running) to get to the park entrance.  If you know you need to transfer, it's less of a problem.
> Two Parks per Bus: My biggest gripe is that each bus heads to two parks.  If you're going to the first park on a route, there's no issue.  But having to make a detour when going to a park or returning to your hotel can be a pain.  During that time on that "detour", I try to remember that if I were staying at a Disney Resort, I might be stuck standing outside in the heat/cold waiting for a bus while empty ones going to other parks/resorts pass by.
> Multiple Hotels per Bus: Each bus stops at multiple hotels in the Disney Springs area.  Usually, each stop is only a few minutes.  It's similar to how Disney's Moderate Resorts have multiple stops.  The only time it takes longer is when a wheelchair or ECV must be loaded.


Again, my own experience was back in 'ancient times' so it is not relevant, but I just read another poster who said he wound up waiting over an hour for a bus (I think page 4 of this thread) - and this was not decades ago:

"janamelia said: ↑
100AcreWood's experience echoes ours from last month, stayed at Double-Tree Disney Springs 6 - 9 July. Our first day, Saturday at about 4 pm, was the best experience. Waited for a MK bus only about 35 minutes. Great bus driver. That night about 10:30 it was raining so we opted for a monorail to the Contemporary, a Disney Hollywood Studios bus and then a Disney Springs bus - all came as shown on the Disney bus app. At Disney Springs a CM said we could walk a half mile that way for the Bus A to the Double-Tree or we could walk a half mile this way to the walkway across the road to the Disney Springs hotel. We opted for the walk. It's a long way to the Double-Tree that way. Especially at 11 pm.
Next experience was at noon on Sunday for Epcot. We waited well over an hour for a bus. Saw two bus drivers park their buses and walk away. Never saw any bus to any park until finally an Epcot bus showed up. That evening at Epcot, some of our group elected to leave Epcot about 8. Got to the uncovered bus stop a few minutes before 8:15. Very nervous about visible lightning in the sky. Several Disney Disney Springs buses went by in the next hour. And even a Bus B - which I would have taken had I realized that the Double-Tree is across the road from the Best Western. Finally, at 9:20, after watching Illuminations over the trees, a Bus A came. Driver must have imagined himself at Daytona, instead of Disney. Spoke not a word to the few people entering the bus. The rest of our group approached the Bus A stop about 9:45. When several Disney Disney Springs buses left the area, they moved to a Disney bus. Walked through part of Disney Springs and walked to the Double-Tree.
None of the buses were crowded. Why we waited well over an hour before getting a bus after 8 pm at Epcot is beyond me.
In November 2017 we were at a VRBO west of WDW. I'd do that again before staying at the Double-Tree. Lousy housekeeping, not much of a restaurant. Bell service and valet parking were great. I might stay at a Disney Springs hotel if it were the Hilton, right across the road."


----------



## writerguyfl

Pluto777 said:


> Again, my own experience was back in 'ancient times' so it is not relevant, but I just read another poster who said he wound up waiting over an hour for a bus (I think page 4 of this thread) - and this was not decades ago:



Ignore what you experienced in ancient times.  The transportation system in place now is different.

As to the quoted message, it's probably worth noting that was a person that signed up, posted, and never returned.  Take what was written with a grain of salt.  A lot of what was written is questionable.  For example, from personal experience, I can say that the housekeeping at the DoubleTree Suites is above average.  (I worked for decades in hotels...I know good housekeeping when I see it.)

I make several trips to the Disney Springs Hotels each year.  Each trip is 3 to 5 nights.  I've easily spent 100+ nights at those hotels.  On each trip, I use the shuttle buses multiple times.  Aside from extremely usual circumstances (like during New Year's week when traffic is a nightmare), I've never seen a bus more than 5 minutes late.


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

Where do the buses drop off/ pick up at Disney Springs?  Is it the same place where you pick up a Disney resort bus, or over by the Marketplace?


----------



## Pluto777

FortWildernessLoopy said:


> Where do the buses drop off/ pick up at Disney Springs?  Is it the same place where you pick up a Disney resort bus, or over by the Marketplace?


As I remember, I believe the buses are all numbered and go in a centralized area in a big roundabout near the Marketplace, as I recall there is a board which tells you which number takes you to which resort/park


----------



## writerguyfl

Pluto777 said:


> As I remember, I believe the buses are all numbered and go in a centralized area in a big roundabout near the Marketplace, as I recall there is a board which tells you which number takes you to which resort/park



I know you're only trying to help, but please do not post information unless you are certain it is correct.  As you acknowledged, you haven't visited in a very long time.  And several people have informed you that things work differently today.



FortWildernessLoopy said:


> Where do the buses drop off/ pick up at Disney Springs?  Is it the same place where you pick up a Disney resort bus, or over by the Marketplace?



Neither.  The shuttle from the Disney Springs Hotels to Disney Springs operates nightly from 6pm until 3am.

The bus stop at Disney Springs is located between the Strawberry and Watermelon parking lots past the West Side (beyond House of Blue and the Cirque du Soleil theatre).





A: Marketplace Bus Loop - No Longer Operational for Buses
B: Main Bus Loop - Disney Operated Buses Only
C: West Side Bus Loop - For Disney Springs Hotels and All Off-Side Buses


----------



## Pluto777

writerguyfl said:


> I know you're only trying to help, but please do not post information unless you are certain it is correct.  As you acknowledged, you haven't visited in a very long time.  And several people have informed you that things work differently today.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither.  The shuttle from the Disney Springs Hotels to Disney Springs operates nightly from 6pm until 3am.
> 
> The bus stop at Disney Springs is located between the Strawberry and Watermelon parking lots past the West Side (beyond House of Blue and the Cirque du Soleil theatre).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A: Marketplace Bus Loop - No Longer Operational for Buses
> B: Main Bus Loop - Disney Operated Buses Only
> C: West Side Bus Loop - For Disney Springs Hotels and All Off-Side Buses


Wasn't sure if he meant DS shuttles OR regular 'official' Disney resort buses.. I was talking about the general Disney bus resort system -  my bad. You DEFINITELY seem to know what your talking about. By the way, are the DS hotels buses private or open to the public?


----------



## writerguyfl

Pluto777 said:


> Wasn't sure if he meant DS shuttles OR regular 'official' Disney resort buses.. I was talking about the general Disney bus resort system -  my bad. You DEFINITELY seem to know what your talking about. By the way, are the DS hotels buses private or open to the public?



As I wrote, you were clearly trying to help.  So please don't feel like I was scolding you.  But, yes, I do know a lot about the transportation system used by the Disney Springs Hotels.  There used to be a lot of inaccurate information floating around about the Disney Springs Hotels.  Several of the regulars here (including one of our helpful moderators) created these "sticky" threads to improve the board.

As for your question, it is a private system.  All of the Disney Springs Hotels now charge a resort fee that includes transportation in the description.  So, hotel guests are paying for the service as part of their stay.  That said, even on the busiest night of the year (New Year's Eve), I've never seen anyone asked for proof that they are staying at one of the hotels.


----------



## Pluto777

writerguyfl said:


> As I wrote, you were clearly trying to help.  So please don't feel like I was scolding you.  But, yes, I do know a lot about the transportation system used by the Disney Springs Hotels.  There used to be a lot of inaccurate information floating around about the Disney Springs Hotels.  Several of the regulars here (including one of our helpful moderators) created these "sticky" threads to improve the board.
> 
> As for your question, it is a private system.  All of the Disney Springs Hotels now charge a resort fee that includes transportation in the description.  So, hotel guests are paying for the service as part of their stay.  That said, even on the busiest night of the year (New Year's Eve), I've never seen anyone asked for proof that they are staying at one of the hotels.


Thanks again Writerguy.. By the way, its not a DS hotel, but I think it does offer a free shuttle - and since you seem to know a lot about offsite it's called* Embassy Suites By Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Resort* 8100 Lake Street, Orlando, FL 32836-6401 (not to be confused with the numerous other Hiltons) It looks like a nice place, but assuming it even has free shuttles to the parks that can make it work for a visitor to the parks, what do you think of the place for a family with no car? Is it walking distance to any restaurants or stores offsite on a non-prk day or have you (or any poster reading this) ever stayed there and have an opinion?


----------



## writerguyfl

Pluto777 said:


> Thanks again Writerguy.. By the way, its not a DS hotel, but I think it does offer a free shuttle - and since you seem to know a lot about offsite it's called Embassy Suites by Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Resort 8100 Lake Street, Orlando, FL 32836-6401 (not to be confused with the numerous other Hiltons) It looks like a nice place, but assuming it even has free shuttles to the parks that can make it work for a visitor to the parks, what do you think of the place for a family with no car? Is it walking distance to any restaurants or stores offsite on a non-prk day or have you (or any poster reading this) ever stayed there and have an opinion?



The only restaurants within walking distance of that hotel would be at other hotels.  There aren't any free-standing restaurants nearby.

I've not stayed there.  Based on the area, I wouldn't recommend staying there without a car.  The shuttle schedule if published on the home page of their website.
Website: https://embassysuites3.hilton.com/e...700042792330380,m:e,d:c,ai:76347446219724,s:b
Link to Shuttle Schedule (pdf): https://embassysuites3.hilton.com/r...US/pdf/en_MCOWDES_ShuttleSchedule_Oct2019.pdf

As you can see, they only make 5 trips to Disney and 5 trips back.  And, you need to make reservations the day prior.  In contrast, the Disney Springs Hotels shuttles run every 30 minutes all day long and do not require any advance reservations.


----------



## Pluto777

writerguyfl said:


> The only restaurants within walking distance of that hotel would be at other hotels.  There aren't any free-standing restaurants nearby.
> 
> I've not stayed there.  Based on the area, I wouldn't recommend staying there without a car.  The shuttle schedule if published on the home page of their website.
> Website: https://embassysuites3.hilton.com/e...700042792330380,m:e,d:c,ai:76347446219724,s:b
> Link to Shuttle Schedule (pdf): https://embassysuites3.hilton.com/r...US/pdf/en_MCOWDES_ShuttleSchedule_Oct2019.pdf
> 
> As you can see, they only make 5 trips to Disney and 5 trips back.  And, you need to make reservations the day prior.  In contrast, the Disney Springs Hotels shuttles run every 30 minutes all day long and do not require any advance reservations.


Yet another outstanding and informative post, Thanks Writerguy! Yeah, the schedule may be tough, then again, if they really DO keep reliably to it, you could just make sure you arrive a few minutes prior to each bus and be okay, no? BTW, I wonder what time that 'free' breakfast' is, -if there's enough time to eat and still catch rope drop..


----------



## Maderita

shaqfor3 said:


> I am staying there on May so will know for sure then, but I read that there are buses to the water parks from Disney Springs and they start 1 hour before opening (so 9AM for 10AM opening).



I’m here now - here’s a pic of the bus schedule. There’s no Disney buses to Disney Springs anymore so rather than wait for the hotel bus, I went to Saratoga Springs then walked back.


----------



## writerguyfl

Maderita said:


> There’s no Disney buses to Disney Springs anymore...



That would be a major change in strategy for Disney.  Per the Disney World website, the buses from the theme parks to Disney Springs are still running:

"One-way bus service from the 4 Disney theme parks operates daily from 4:00 PM until 11:00 PM or 2 hours after theme parks close, whichever is earlier."
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/bus-transportation/

Were you leaving a theme park after 11pm?


----------



## Maderita

writerguyfl said:


> That would be a major change in strategy for Disney.  Per the Disney World website, the buses from the theme parks to Disney Springs are still running:
> 
> "One-way bus service from the 4 Disney theme parks operates daily from 4:00 PM until 11:00 PM or 2 hours after theme parks close, whichever is earlier."
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/bus-transportation/
> 
> Were you leaving a theme park after 11pm?



Sorry - I was continuing a conversation about transport to the water parks!


----------



## ashleyr409

We are staying a B Resort in June we will have a car so I think we will drive some days and some days take DS buses. Here is what I  am thinking

Sun. MK EMM drive
Mon. AK EMH drive
Tues. EP EMH(evening) DS bus
Wed. MK EMH(evening) DS Bus
Thur. HS DS bus
Fri. AK drive

I honestly didn't want to drive at all, but on my first MK Day we need to be there by 730. AK days looks like it will be the second park and I don't want to wait to be dropped off. Same with HS days.

Does this look good?


----------



## Pluto777

writerguyfl said:


> Buses start 1 hour prior to park opening.  The B Resort and Spa is on the "A" route, which runs in this order: Hilton Lake Buena Vista --> Holiday Inn Disney Springs --> B Resort and Spa --> DoubleTree Suites.  The pick-up time at the B Resort and Spa would be roughly 7:10am.
> 
> Unfortunately, there no longer seems to be a set schedule as to which route travels to which parks.  (Each bus travels to two theme parks.)  If the bus is scheduled to go to Epcot first, your son should arrive roughly around 7:30am.  The walk to the entrance takes about 10 minutes.  If the bus is scheduled to go to a different park prior to Epcot, he won't arrive until about 7:50am.
> 
> Big Caveat: If the only theme park opening at 8am on that day is Epcot, it's almost certain that the bus will travel directly to Epcot after leaving the Disney Springs Hotels.  So if all other parks open at 9am, your son should get to Epcot around 7:30am.


Hey Writerguy, you seem to be 'the man who knows' when it comes to DS hotels transport, so tell me, what in your opinion do you think it will be like this Sept & October with the new 'extra-extra' magic hours each morning? Will someone staying there be able to make it early enough to take advantage or will they miss out despite the EMH entitlements due to impossible bus schedules that cant get  you to a DAK, HS or MK at 7 AM?


----------



## writerguyfl

Pluto777 said:


> Hey Writerguy, you seem to be 'the man who knows' when it comes to DS hotels transport, so tell me, what in your opinion do you think it will be like this Sept & October with the new 'extra-extra' magic hours each morning? Will someone staying there be able to make it early enough to take advantage or will they miss out despite the EMH entitlements due to impossible bus schedules that cant get  you to a DAK, HS or MK at 7 AM?



Sorry, I just saw this question tonight.

The bus service does start 1 hour prior to the opening of each park.  If there's only one park opening during that time frame, the bus will go straight to that theme park.  So, there shouldn't be any issue getting to Disney's Hollywood Studios as long as you get on the first or second bus (roughly 5am and 5:30 am departures).

Given that the crowds will be focused on Disney's Hollywood Studios, my best guess is that they will set up the second bus to go to the Transportation and Ticket Center (for Magic Kingdom) followed by Disney's Animal Kingdom.  To guarantee arrival prior to the 7am starting times for those parks, you'd want to be on the first bus that leaves roughly around 6am.

The good news is that the Disney Springs Hotels transportation is run by Mears Transportation.  Mears is a huge company and bigger actually is better in this scenario.  If in the first day or two they realize they need more buses, they can easily get both equipment and drivers.

I fully anticipate many off-site hotels to have transportation melt-downs.  Many off-site hotels contract with tiny bus companies that won't be able to get extra buses or extra drivers.


----------



## Pluto777

writerguyfl said:


> Sorry, I just saw this question tonight.
> 
> The bus service does start 1 hour prior to the opening of each park.  If there's only one park opening during that time frame, the bus will go straight to that theme park.  So, there shouldn't be any issue getting to Disney's Hollywood Studios as long as you get on the first or second bus (roughly 5am and 5:30 am departures).
> 
> Given that the crowds will be focused on Disney's Hollywood Studios, my best guess is that they will set up the second bus to go to the Transportation and Ticket Center (for Magic Kingdom) followed by Disney's Animal Kingdom.  To guarantee arrival prior to the 7am starting times for those parks, you'd want to be on the first bus that leaves roughly around 6am.
> 
> The good news is that the Disney Springs Hotels transportation is run by Mears Transportation.  Mears is a huge company and bigger actually is better in this scenario.  If in the first day or two they realize they need more buses, they can easily get both equipment and drivers.
> 
> I fully anticipate many off-site hotels to have transportation melt-downs.  Many off-site hotels contract with tiny bus companies that won't be able to get extra buses or extra drivers.


"Shouldn't be"... "best guess"... Look, until this thing (GE) starts I suppose know one we really knows just how the transportation situation will handle Star Wars? Maybe I will rent a car and stay completely offsite, or maybe I should rent a car and just go with All Stars? One thing I do NOT want on a vacation and that is to spend our time waiting at bus stops ; )


----------



## dizneefan13

Kind of wondering why you even asked then?  Whether you use Disney transportation or rent a car, there will be waiting of some kind involved. Just how much is impossible to determine ahead of time.

Thanks Writerguy, as usual your advice and information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## writerguyfl

Pluto777 said:


> "Shouldn't be"... "best guess"... Look, until this thing (GE) starts I suppose know one we really knows just how the transportation situation will handle Star Wars? Maybe I will rent a car and stay completely offsite, or maybe I should rent a car and just go with All Stars? One thing I do NOT want on a vacation and that is to spend our time waiting at bus stops ; )



You do know that none of us get paid to answer your questions, right?  And none of us actually work for the Disney Springs Hotels or Disney.

If you want more than a best guest, YOU need to do the work and call the hotel and/or Mears Transportation.



dizneefan13 said:


> Thanks Writerguy, as usual your advice and information is greatly appreciated.



I sincerely appreciate that, *disneefan13*.


----------



## nikkita

Thanks for the helpful info!  Glad this post is active so I know the info is still current


----------



## dizneefan13

There is a picture on the previous page of the pick-up spaces at each park for Disney Springs hotels. It says it is space 63 at Hollywood Studios. Is there a space 63? I only see up to 30something.


----------



## writerguyfl

dizneefan13 said:


> There is a picture on the previous page of the pick-up spaces at each park for Disney Springs hotels. It says it is space 63 at Hollywood Studios. Is there a space 63? I only see up to 30something.



Disney's Hollywood Studios is finishing up a complete renovation of the layout of the buses.  That includes both Disney Resort buses and the charter buses area that the Disney Springs Hotels bus uses.

Thus far, I haven't been able to get a copy of the revised transportation flyer that guests of those hotels receive upon check-in.  (My last trip up to Disney World didn't end up happening.)  Once I get something official, I'll update the first post in this thread.

The photo you reference is the old information.  That said, it's not something about which to stress.  The drop-off location is the same as the pick-up location.  If you are park-hopping and your day is ending at Disney's Hollywood Studios, just look for the signs that list which buses use each individual bus stop.  You will also find a Disney Cast Member who can tell you exactly where to go.


----------



## Timhags

So I didn't read the whole thread but did read the bus info. It says Disney springs resort buses stop 90 minutes after regular park closing. So if I'm going to an after hours party no bus back? So dis ey busses run to Disney springs that late so I can just walk back or plan on an Uber ?


----------



## writerguyfl

Correct, *Timhags*.  The Disney Springs Hotels bus system only supports "normal" operating hours (including Extra Magic Hours).  For special hard-ticketed events, you're on your own as far as transportation is concerned.

Also, I wouldn't plan on using a Disney bus to get to Disney Springs unless you leave the event early. From the Disney website (emphasis mine):

One-way bus service from the 4 Disney theme parks operates daily from 4:00 PM until 11:00 PM or 2 hours after theme parks close, *whichever is earlier*.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/bus-transportation/


----------



## Timhags

Thank you. Uber it is


----------



## Jdrums99

Can anyone confirm - if you take the first morning bus from DSR, would you get to each park in time to be near the front of the rope drop crowd? Or would you be arriving just in time for park opening? We were hoping to arrive early and I’m wondering if we need to use Lyft/Uber from the DoubleTree since the buses only begin one hour prior to park opening (which is 9am for all the parks we’re visiting on our stay).


----------



## Pinky679

Has anyone staying at a Disney Springs Hotel come back from the parks on the shuttle midday (for lunch/nap/pool) then gone back to the parks a few hours later?  Do you have to make a shuttle reservation for the second trip? If so when do you need to make that reservation?


----------



## ClapYourHands

writerguyfl said:


> Correct, *Timhags*.  The Disney Springs Hotels bus system only supports "normal" operating hours (including Extra Magic Hours).  For special hard-ticketed events, you're on your own as far as transportation is concerned.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't plan on using a Disney bus to get to Disney Springs unless you leave the event early. From the Disney website (emphasis mine):
> 
> One-way bus service from the 4 Disney theme parks operates daily from 4:00 PM until 11:00 PM or 2 hours after theme parks close, *whichever is earlier*.
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/bus-transportation/





Timhags said:


> Thank you. Uber it is



There aren't direct buses to DS after the After Hours events, but there are buses to Disney Hotels after those events, and buses from Disney Hotels to Disney Springs until 1am.  

If you're at MK, you can easily walk to the Contemporary and take a bus to Disney Springs.  Since Uber can't come directly to MK for pick up, by the time you take the monorail or ferry to the TTC and request and Uber, you could be at the Contemporary's bus stop.

If you're at DHS, walk/boat to the Boardwalk or Swolphin, and catch the bus to Disney Springs. 

If you're at AK, you'll have to take a bus, so I'd jump on the first available resort bus, and then transfer to the DS bus there.  AK is the only one where I'd really be tempted to Uber, but if a bus is leaving right away, it shouldn't be too bad to transfer.


----------



## writerguyfl

Pinky679 said:


> Has anyone staying at a Disney Springs Hotel come back from the parks on the shuttle midday (for lunch/nap/pool) then gone back to the parks a few hours later?  Do you have to make a shuttle reservation for the second trip? If so when do you need to make that reservation?



No reservations are necessary.

I work nights, which means when I'm on vacation I'm usually not awake and heading to the theme parks until noon or later.  I've never seen a Disney Springs Hotels bus even close to being full when leaving between noon and 6pm.  That was true even the week of New Year's, which is one of the busiest weeks of the year.


----------



## HopperFan

ClapYourHands said:


> There aren't direct buses to DS after the After Hours events, but there are buses to Disney Hotels after those events, and buses from Disney Hotels to Disney Springs until 1am.
> 
> If you're at MK, you can easily walk to the Contemporary and take a bus to Disney Springs.  Since Uber can't come directly to MK for pick up, by the time you take the monorail or ferry to the TTC and request and Uber, you could be at the Contemporary's bus stop.
> 
> If you're at DHS, walk/boat to the Boardwalk or Swolphin, and catch the bus to Disney Springs.
> 
> If you're at AK, you'll have to take a bus, so I'd jump on the first available resort bus, and then transfer to the DS bus there.  AK is the only one where I'd really be tempted to Uber, but if a bus is leaving right away, it shouldn't be too bad to transfer.



You can also get on a bus to Saratoga Springs resort ... it is right next to Disney Springs and if you get off at the right bus stop an easy walk to any of the DS hotels.


----------



## boymama2

I have been stalking this board for a while and can't seem to find an answer to my question so here I go, hopefully someone can help...
We are staying at the DT Disney Springs this Fall and plan on using the bus. We are a rope drop family! If we get on the first bus, assuming is 8am for a 9am opening, when can we expect to arrive at the parks? Also, if 1 park has EMH, will the bus run early for all parks, or just the park with EMH. Thanks in advance!


----------



## writerguyfl

boymama2 said:


> Also, if 1 park has EMH, will the bus run early for all parks, or just the park with EMH. Thanks in advance!



Second question first (because it influences the other question).  I'm not a rope drop person, so this information is based on answers provided bus drivers.  I specifically asked about this and was told the following by two different bus drivers.

Disney Springs Hotels buses go to parks that are open or about to open.  So, if there is an early Extra Magic Hour (example 7am), the first bus leaves at 6am.  If all the other theme parks do not open until 9am, that bus will not go anywhere else.  Instead, it will return to a staging area (since there won't be any guests to pick-up) and wait for the next trip on the schedule.



boymama2 said:


> If we get on the first bus, assuming is 8am for a 9am opening, when can we expect to arrive at the parks?



The answer to this question is a bit complicated depending upon when theme parks open.

*Scenario 1: Early Extra Magic Hours - First Park to Open*
As described above, if there are early Extra Magic Hours happening, there shouldn't be any detours for the first bus going to the first park that opens.  You will head directly to the park (or Transportation and Ticket Center for Magic Kingdom).  Travel times vary, but you should arrive about 20 to 25 minutes after leaving Hotel Plaza Blvd where all the Disney Springs Hotels are located.

*Scenario 2: Early Extra Magic Hours - Second Park to Open*
On some dates, there are two theme parks set to host early Extra Magic Hours.  For example, Disney's Hollywood Studios will open at 6am and Magic Kingdom opens at 7am.  At this point, it is unclear how the buses from the Disney Springs Hotels will operate.  They might use two buses, one going to each theme park.  In that case, you should arrive about 20 to 25 minutes later.

Or, they might combine both routes on a single bus.  If that's how it works, you'd would not arrive at the second theme park on the route until 40 or 45 minutes after leaving Hotel Plaza Blvd.

*Scenario 3: One Park with "Regular" Morning Extra Magic Hours*
In this scenario, I'm defining "regular" Extra Magic Hours as opening 1 hour early.  Example: One theme park opens at 8am and the rest at 9am.  If you're heading to the park with Extra Magic Hours on the first bus, you'll arrive 20 to 25 minutes later.

However, if you're heading to the second theme park on a given route, you may have to take a detour to another park.  That means that even though you are on the first bus of the day to that park, it still might take 40 to 45 minutes to arrive.

*Scenario 4: No Morning Extra Magic Hours*
Here, all parks essentially open at the same time.  That means 20/25 minutes to the first park and 40/45 minutes to reach the second park.

Because the combinations of which two theme parks are grouped together can vary, you really won't know until that morning whether you will be lucky and head directly to your destination or if you'll have to take the detour.

-----

* IMPORTANT: Everything might change when Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge opens.  If there are hundreds of people staying at the Disney Springs Hotels all going to Disney's Hollywood Studios, the bus operate (Mears Transportation) might alter the way they run the buses.


----------



## boymama2

writerguyfl said:


> Second question first (because it influences the other question).  I'm not a rope drop person, so this information is based on answers provided bus drivers.  I specifically asked about this and was told the following by two different bus drivers.
> 
> Disney Springs Hotels buses go to parks that are open or about to open.  So, if there is an early Extra Magic Hour (example 7am), the first bus leaves at 6am.  If all the other theme parks do not open until 9am, that bus will not go anywhere else.  Instead, it will return to a staging area (since there won't be any guests to pick-up) and wait for the next trip on the schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to this question is a bit complicated depending upon when theme parks open.
> 
> *Scenario 1: Early Extra Magic Hours - First Park to Open*
> As described above, if there are early Extra Magic Hours happening, there shouldn't be any detours for the first bus going to the first park that opens.  You will head directly to the park (or Transportation and Ticket Center for Magic Kingdom).  Travel times vary, but you should arrive about 20 to 25 minutes after leaving Hotel Plaza Blvd where all the Disney Springs Hotels are located.
> 
> *Scenario 2: Early Extra Magic Hours - Second Park to Open*
> On some dates, there are two theme parks set to host early Extra Magic Hours.  For example, Disney's Hollywood Studios will open at 6am and Magic Kingdom opens at 7am.  At this point, it is unclear how the buses from the Disney Springs Hotels will operate.  They might use two buses, one going to each theme park.  In that case, you should arrive about 20 to 25 minutes later.
> 
> Or, they might combine both routes on a single bus.  If that's how it works, you'd would not arrive at the second theme park on the route until 40 or 45 minutes after leaving Hotel Plaza Blvd.
> 
> *Scenario 3: One Park with "Regular" Morning Extra Magic Hours*
> In this scenario, I'm defining "regular" Extra Magic Hours as opening 1 hour early.  Example: One theme park opens at 8am and the rest at 9am.  If you're heading to the park with Extra Magic Hours on the first bus, you'll arrive 20 to 25 minutes later.
> 
> However, if you're heading to the second theme park on a given route, you may have to take a detour to another park.  That means that even though you are on the first bus of the day to that park, it still might take 40 to 45 minutes to arrive.
> 
> *Scenario 4: No Morning Extra Magic Hours*
> Here, all parks essentially open at the same time.  That means 20/25 minutes to the first park and 40/45 minutes to reach the second park.
> 
> Because the combinations of which two theme parks are grouped together can vary, you really won't know until that morning whether you will be lucky and head directly to your destination or if you'll have to take the detour.
> 
> -----
> 
> * IMPORTANT: Everything might change when Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge opens.  If there are hundreds of people staying at the Disney Springs Hotels all going to Disney's Hollywood Studios, the bus operate (Mears Transportation) might alter the way they run the buses.


Thank you, I really appreciate your response! Is there another method of transportation you'd recommend that allows for 2 car seats? I can't seem to find a better solution than the buses, even though it seems as though we'll miss rope drop (which really messes up how we tour Disney). We avoid parks with EMH typically so all parks would have 9am opening, at least at this point.


----------



## ClapYourHands

boymama2 said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate your response! Is there another method of transportation you'd recommend that allows for 2 car seats? I can't seem to find a better solution than the buses, even though it seems as though we'll miss rope drop (which really messes up how we tour Disney). We avoid parks with EMH typically so all parks would have 9am opening, at least at this point.


Minnie Vans go to Disney Springs hotels, and have 2 car seats. They’re obviously more pricey than a bus, but will get you there faster, plus they drop off directly at MK, not the TTC


----------



## RaySharpton

Has anyone used a wheelchair on these buses?


----------



## writerguyfl

boymama2 said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate your response! Is there another method of transportation you'd recommend that allows for 2 car seats?



Sorry, but I've never vacationed with kids to Walt Disney World.  I can't help with recommendations.  I think that *ClapYourHands*' suggestion of a Minnie Van is probably your only option.

I checked the Mears Transportation website to see if they provided car seats in their taxis.  It says: "Many taxicabs do not have car seats, but you are encouraged to bring your personal car seat. The driver’s car seat may not be the appropriate size to meet your needs."  I would guess that very few (if any) taxis have two car seats because that would limit the amount of luggage space.
Mears Transportation FAQs: https://mearstransportation.com/faq/

I would also guess that other Orlando-area taxi companies might provide one car seat, but two would be rare.



boymama2 said:


> I can't seem to find a better solution than the buses, even though it seems as though we'll miss rope drop (which really messes up how we tour Disney). We avoid parks with EMH typically so all parks would have 9am opening, at least at this point.



As long as there is not any unusual traffic, if you take the first bus of the day going to a theme park, you will always arrive before the park opens.  Although, if you're going to the second park, it will be close.  Regardless of which two parks are coupled together, the entire trip (Hotels --> 1st Theme Park --> 2nd Theme Park --> Hotels) takes one hour.

The only exception to that would be if Magic Kingdom was the 2nd theme park on a grouping.  While that's possible, I've never heard of that happening.  Every combination I've seen always had the Magic Kingdom stop (Transportation and Ticket Center) as the first in the grouping.

So, if you take the first bus going to Magic Kingdom, you'll arrive at the Transportation and Ticket Center between 30 and 35 minutes later.  After going through security and taking the monorail or ferry, you should get to the main entrance just prior to the official opening time.

But, if you absolutely need to be there before the rope drops at Magic Kingdom, you will need to arrange for transportation on your own.


----------



## Jdrums99

Uber Car Seat is available but with only one car seat per car. Lyft Minnie Vans are the only ones I know of with two car seats. A car service might be able accommodate you but might be pricey (eg we are taking car service transport from airport with two car seats, but I don’t know how that would work everyday transporting to the parks). 

We are in the same boat as you - traveling with kids and trying to get to the parks early for rope drop - so I’m following along!


----------



## MayDay06

I'm not sure on Uber car seat pricing but a regular Uber is 10$. We are staying in DS and I'm thinking we'll just Uber/Lyft whenever we feel like it. Even taking two separate Ubers (1 seat in each) won't be wildly expensive if you aren't doing it for 7 days straight.


----------



## writerguyfl

[Redacted: Posted in the wrong thread.]


----------



## nikkita

RaySharpton said:


> Has anyone used a wheelchair on these buses?



Haven't used but seen plenty of people do it or with those scooter things.  I think they often load wheelchairs and scooters firsts so they get the designated areas then load standard passengers who fill remaining seats or stand


----------



## Disneyliscious

Hi there. 

We are staying at Ft Wilderness in October. Have only visited Disney Springs once and that was in 2009. 

We would like to visit DS a few times this trip but are REALLY put off by the amount of walking from the parking garages, across 2 looooooooong bridges, just to reach DS (this doesn’t even include the walk to our destination once inside DS).  While I expect some walking, we would like to keep it as minimal as possible due to various reasons for members in our party. Would taking Disney busses be a better option with less walking? If not, what is our best option (we will have our own car and are not looking for paid options such as Uber).  We are a group of 8 with 2 kids in car seats. 

Our stops would be:
Wolfgang Pucks Express
D-Luxe Burger
T Rex
Earl of Sandwich
Chicken Guys


----------



## shocker

Disneyliscious said:


> Hi there.
> 
> We are staying at Ft Wilderness in October. Have only visited Disney Springs once and that was in 2009.
> 
> We would like to visit DS a few times this trip but are REALLY put off by the amount of walking from the parking garages, across 2 looooooooong bridges, just to reach DS (this doesn’t even include the walk to our destination once inside DS).  While I expect some walking, we would like to keep it as minimal as possible due to various reasons for members in our party. Would taking Disney busses be a better option with less walking? If not, what is our best option (we will have our own car and are not looking for paid options such as Uber).  We are a group of 8 with 2 kids in car seats.
> 
> Our stops would be:
> Wolfgang Pucks Express
> D-Luxe Burger
> T Rex
> Earl of Sandwich
> Chicken Guys



Your post is a bit confusing.  You say you are staying at FW.  But, then mention the long walk & crossing 2 bridges (which describes the walk from the DS area resorts).  You've also posed your question on a bus thread for the DS area resorts, which FW is not.

But, I've stayed at FW & DS area & will try to help.  Busing from FW will likely be a pain since they have internal busses & then external busses, likely leaving you to wait twice & transfer, & then again on the way back. 

You have 2 options, you could drive to the FW bus stop for DS (FW has 2 external bus stops depending on your final destination, one you can drive & park at & the other you cannot & I'm assuming DS would be at the one with parking).  The Disney bus stop at DS will drop you near the middle of DS (the bus stop for the bus discussed in this tread is at the far end of DS near the Cirque Du Soleil building, making a drop there & crossing DS & then walk back to hotel or the opposite direction ideal.

Or, you could just drive all the way to DS.  There are parking garages for your vehicle & no bus transfers or waiting.  The garage parking is on the same side of the street as DS, but you mention 2 long bridges, which describes crossing the street from the area hotels, not the garages. 

There is no long walk or crossing brides to get from FW to DS.

I hope this helps but just know that ALL questions about FW are better asked on the 'camping at Disney' thread.  Just scroll down on the home page.


----------



## maryliz

We are considering a stay at B Resort.  If I'm understanding this correctly, we DO get EMH and the busses run according to EMH hours.  But the night of an After Hours event, we would need to drive to the theme park.  I will pay for parking at the resort, and if we choose to drive to the theme parks, we ALSO PAY for parking there as well?  So even though it's an "official Walt Disney Hotel", it does NOT include Theme Park parking like it would if I were staying onsite at Port Orleans, for example?  So I need to budget about $50 in parking fees if I want the convenience of not taking the busses to the parks?  Have I got that right?


----------



## ClapYourHands

maryliz said:


> We are considering a stay at B Resort.  If I'm understanding this correctly, we DO get EMH and the busses run according to EMH hours.  But the night of an After Hours event, we would need to drive to the theme park.  I will pay for parking at the resort, and if we choose to drive to the theme parks, we ALSO PAY for parking there as well?  So even though it's an "official Walt Disney Hotel", it does NOT include Theme Park parking like it would if I were staying onsite at Port Orleans, for example?  So I need to budget about $50 in parking fees if I want the convenience of not taking the busses to the parks?  Have I got that right?



Correct.  I believe the Swan/Dolphin still get free parking at the Disney Parks (though parking is not free at the hotel), but no other offsite hotels get the free parking.

You can take an Uber from the After Hours event, which may be cheaper than paying for parking, but possibly not as convenient.  Alternately, you could take a WDW bus to Disney Springs (because those do run late), and walk to the B, but that's a lot of walking all the way to the B after a long night in the parks


----------



## ClapYourHands

HopperFan said:


> You can also get on a bus to Saratoga Springs resort ... it is right next to Disney Springs and if you get off at the right bus stop an easy walk to any of the DS hotels.



Which Saratoga Springs stop do I want?  I've never been to SS.  Looking forward to my stay at BW in November!


----------



## toocherie

ClapYourHands said:


> Which Saratoga Springs stop do I want?  I've never been to SS.  Looking forward to my stay at BW in November!


The Congress Park stop--it is closest to Disney Springs.


----------



## ArielRae

Just got back from a solo trip staying at the Wyndham Garden on hotel plaza boulevard. Found the hotel and transportation to and from the Disney parks to be good. Even walked over to Saratoga Springs Congress Park stop a couple mornings to get the bus from there to the MK to by pass the ticket and transportation center. The walk only took 15min. Disney springs doesn’t open until 8:00am (I was walking thru at 6am) so there was a few security officers there making sure you didn’t enter. Just told them I was walking over to Saratoga spring and he said ok and pointed to the path behind the restaurants and stores that lead over to the bridge to Saratoga Springs.

The Wyndham on hotel plaza boulevard hotel bus transportation


Disney Springs sign saying opening at 8:00am
But you can walk over to Saratoga Springs.


----------



## jeanie1724

Has anyone stayed at the Hilton Buena Vista Palace and walked over to Saratoga Springs to take the Disney bus? Do you just cross Buena Vista Drive? Wondering if it’s an easy walk. It seems like this is a preferred option over the non-Disney bus especially for Magic Kingdom since it drops you off at the front door instead of Transportation center.


----------



## ArielRae

jeanie1724 said:


> Has anyone stayed at the Hilton Buena Vista Palace and walked over to Saratoga Springs to take the Disney bus? Do you just cross Buena Vista Drive? Wondering if it’s an easy walk. It seems like this is a preferred option over the non-Disney bus especially for Magic Kingdom since it drops you off at the front door instead of Transportation center.



It’s an easy walk taking the sidewalk over to the pedestrian walkway that goes over the road and then walk over to Saratoga Springs. The walk should be about a 15min walk which it was for me from the Wyndham Garden practically right next door to the Hilton. (I wouldn’t recommend it cause of heavy traffic during the day but if you decide to J-walk across the road it would be faster then taking the Pedestrian bridge to get over to Saratoga Springs.) The Hilton Buena Vista Palace is on the same bus route as the Wyndham Garden and the Hilton Buena Vista Palace was the last stop before heading out to the parks which is a plus but was also the last stop coming back from the parks.


----------



## Rangers67

I’m trip planning for a friend...just confirming that she would need to take an Uber to get to a 8:00 PPO breakfast at MK correct? Thx


----------



## DL1WDW2

Outdated information


----------



## ArielRae

Almost everything we know (or knew) right now with Disney World is out dated due to Clovid-19.  Have to see how things fall in place moving forward..


----------



## Scalemaster34

ArielRae said:


> Almost everything we know (or knew) right now with Disney World is out dated due to Clovid-19.  Have to see how things fall in place moving forward..



Whole new world.....  and what happens this summer, might not match what happens six months from now.


----------



## AmeriCanFam

Our trip in August is still up in the air with the spike in COVID-19 cases in Florida.


----------



## dizneefan13

I hope anyone staying at a disney springs hotel when parks open soon can give us updates on transportation from these hotels. I've tried calling a couple of them but the hold times right now are ridiculous.
I am assuming the buses will run, probably at a reduced schedule. And that Uber/Lyft are still available.


----------



## taylordemon

Would also love an update if anyone has one. Staying at doubletree in august


----------



## Msmileo

I’m also wondering about the transportation post re opening. I tried search but not finding answers. Are the buses running? Thanks in advance!


----------



## flyingw/tink

I spoke with Holiday Inn Disney Springs last week and was told they are still not running.


----------



## DisneyFranatic

That's terrible! I'm certainly glad we switched from our normal resorts on Hotel Plaza Blvd to a hotel that has free parking. That would have been quite a surprise when we arrived tomorrow.


----------



## bcinohio

Any news on if the busses are running? We are staying for the first time at the Doubletree at Disney Springs in Dec. We will have a car but wanted to see what the bus schedule was like.


----------



## erionm

bcinohio said:


> Any news on if the busses are running? We are staying for the first time at the Doubletree at Disney Springs in Dec. We will have a car but wanted to see what the bus schedule was like.


Still not running.


----------



## amez

bcinohio said:


> Any news on if the busses are running? We are staying for the first time at the Doubletree at Disney Springs in Dec. We will have a car but wanted to see what the bus schedule was like.


I just received a mousesavers newsletter (concerning the Doubletree) that says “Shuttle service to the Disney parks is expected to resume on 10/1/20”  We are saying at the Doubletree in Nov and this will work out nicely for us!

edit to add; the Doubletree website says the same, Oct 1 they’re running again.


----------



## bcinohio

Does anyone know if the buses are now running from the Doubletree at Disney Springs?  If so how many times a day do they run?


----------



## amez

bcinohio said:


> Does anyone know if the buses are now running from the Doubletree at Disney Springs?  If so how many times a day do they run?


Since we plan to stay at the double tree I contacted them via Facebook messenger. It’s a limited shuttle service and one goes to Magic Kingdom and the other to Hollywood Studios. You have to call the hotel to get a website and then make a reservation on the shuttle Through the website. The normal Disney Springs hotel  bus service won't be back until 2021 and the shuttle is something Just that hotel is offering. I’ve not called the hotel yet, we are mulling over renting a car now.


----------



## bcinohio

Thanks for the info. Looks like we will drive to the parks.


----------



## ArielRae

When I stayed at the Wyndham Garden last year I would walkover to Saratoga springs and catch their bus in the morning from the Congress Park bus stop. The Saratoga’s buses started before the Wyndham bus did. So that is an option if you wanted to save some money and willing to make the walk.


----------



## Tennor

Any updates on this? I'm staying at the Holiday Inn Orlando - Disney Springs in early March.  I'm wondering if I should book an uber each morning to try to get to the parks an hour early.


----------



## Tennor

I called the hotel. They do a few buses in the morning, and a few buses in the evening.  The schedule is subject to change, but she gave me an example of a bus leaving for AK at 6:50 am when the park opens at 8.  I don't think they'll get me to the parks on time.  I think I'll uber there, and take the shuttle back.


----------



## amez

We used the bussing system in place during our Nov. trip. 24 hours ahead of time we had to register online (and use the hotels code) for the free transportation. We choice the earliest route each day and arrived before the parks officially opened each time except for Animal Kingdom. It was great arriving early! For the return trip, no registration required just show up at the bus stop. Many people used the buses in the morning and then Lyft back at their convenience. We were fine working around the bus schedule and used the bus in the evening all, but one day. The buses used were the big red double decker buses and we never had a problem making a reservation. The ride back usually took a little longer, because they would pick up from a couple of parks.


----------



## Laurca1

amez said:


> We used the bussing system in place during our Nov. trip. 24 hours ahead of time we had to register online (and use the hotels code) for the free transportation. We choice the earliest route each day and arrived before the parks officially opened each time except for Animal Kingdom. It was great arriving early! For the return trip, no registration required just show up at the bus stop. Many people used the buses in the morning and then Lyft back at their convenience. We were fine working around the bus schedule and used the bus in the evening all, but one day. The buses used were the big red double decker buses and we never had a problem making a reservation. The ride back usually took a little longer, because they would pick up from a couple of parks.


THIS is what I was thinking too. Bus there and then ride share home makes a lot of sense.


----------



## luvthatdisney

Can anyone update how the DS hotel buses are working in regards to getting to the parks?  Was not sure if the driver shortage is affecting those buses and if we just need to plan on driving to the parks and paying to park or using uber.  We will be staying a the Holiday Inn DS which is the first DS hotel we have stayed at.  Not very familiar with how it works and if those buses are really worth it.


----------



## ssf37

dizneefan13 said:


> I hope anyone staying at a disney springs hotel when parks open soon can give us updates on transportation from these hotels. I've tried calling a couple of them but the hold times right now are ridiculous.
> I am assuming the buses will run, probably at a reduced schedule. And that Uber/Lyft are still available.



We stayed at Hilton LBV a few weeks ago (loved the location!) and their bus schedule was as follows:

Departing to Parks:
MK- 7:15, 8:15, 9:15, 10:15
EP- 10:15, 11:15
AK- 7:15, 9:15
HS- 8:15, 11:15

Return from Parks:
MK- 7:15, 8:30
EP- 9:30, 10:00
AK- 6:30, 7:30
HS- 6:45, 8:15

I'm sure that MK has later return times now that fireworks are back.


----------



## LBLCOMO

Wondering how far in advance you have to make a reservation for the bus service when staying in a DS hotel? Staying in one for the first time in August and thought we'd need to either Uber to the parks or hike over to Sarasota Springs to get on a bus there, but now I'm thinking we might give the bus from the hotel a try? Thanks


----------



## ssf37

No reservation is required at Hilton; don't know about the others.


----------



## Gentry2004

ssf37 said:


> We stayed at Hilton LBV a few weeks ago (loved the location!) and their bus schedule was as follows:
> 
> Departing to Parks:
> MK- 7:15, 8:15, 9:15, 10:15
> EP- 10:15, 11:15
> AK- 7:15, 9:15
> HS- 8:15, 11:15
> 
> Return from Parks:
> MK- 7:15, 8:30
> EP- 9:30, 10:00
> AK- 6:30, 7:30
> HS- 6:45, 8:15
> 
> I'm sure that MK has later return times now that fireworks are back.



we are considering his hotel (and palace)

did the busses fill? If so what happened?


----------



## maxiesmom

Does anyone have any tips for someone using an ECV and taking a Disney Springs resort bus to the parks?  I may end up at the Doubletree, but plan on having a scooter for this trip.  Any advice?


----------



## stal

Does anyone have an update on the Disney Springs Resort area transportation?


----------



## hsmamato2

Gentry2004 said:


> we are considering his hotel (and palace)
> 
> did the busses fill? If so what happened?


We stayed at the palace in early Feb.- they used a giant disney cruise bus as a parks shuttle,it runs every half hour in mornings and evenings...every hour mid day. it's great.


----------



## crazymomof4

{delete} I just found the answer to my question.


----------



## AngieInOH

Yes! Updated info on this subject would be great!  The Last update was 2018.


----------



## crazymomof4

We stayed 7 ngts at the Disney Springs Holiday Inn. They and several other Hotel Plaza Blvd hotels currently contract with a company called Fabulous Busses. Guests of the hotels go to that company's website to reserve space on the timed shuttles. Guests are given a promo code by the hotel which knocks down the cost to $0. You can go on the company's website to learn about the timing of the shuttles, etc.


----------



## AngieInOH

crazymomof4 said:


> We stayed 7 ngts at the Disney Springs Holiday Inn. They and several other Hotel Plaza Blvd hotels currently contract with a company called Fabulous Busses. Guests of the hotels go to that company's website to reserve space on the timed shuttles. Guests are given a promo code by the hotel which knocks down the cost to $0. You can go on the company's website to learn about the timing of the shuttles, etc.



Thank you so much for this info.  We're staying at Holiday Inn in April!!


----------



## hes122

Does anyone have any recent experience they could share about the timing of transportation form DS hotels to the parks?


----------



## AngieInOH

Our experience was back in April.  The buses were just OK.  I didn't like the waiting because they do not run that frequently.  As crazy mom mentioned above you booked your bus through "Fabulous Buses".  After a few trips we found ourselves using Lyft to get to the parks and to get back to the hotel.


----------



## smwisc

hes122 said:


> Does anyone have any recent experience they could share about the timing of transportation form DS hotels to the parks?


I stayed at the Wyndham LBV in July.  As noted, the bus company is Fabulous Busses.  They tell you to make reservations, which was easy, but they didn't even look at my phone.  

I thought the bus was convenient in the morning - I just figured what time I wanted to leave (they left on the hour). Note that the MK bus goes to the TTC. It might not be the best option if you're on a super-tight RD schedule (but then, neither are Disney busses), but the earliest busses were plenty early for RD.  I was only there two days - once to visit MK and once resort hopping (took the bus to the TTC to start out at the Poly).

Coming back to the hotel I didn't take the bus, because it's less convenient to manage timing to get to the bus stop (at the TTC) at a specific time (also once per hour) and I didn't want to be hanging out in the parking lot waiting. I just took Disney busses to DS and walked back to the hotel. I was also prepared to Uber/Lyft, but I never really felt the need.


----------



## karlecat

smwisc said:


> I stayed at the Wyndham LBV in July.  As noted, the bus company is Fabulous Busses.  They tell you to make reservations, which was easy, but they didn't even look at my phone.
> 
> I thought the bus was convenient in the morning - I just figured what time I wanted to leave (they left on the hour). Note that the MK bus goes to the TTC. It might not be the best option if you're on a super-tight RD schedule (but then, neither are Disney busses), but the earliest busses were plenty early for RD.  I was only there two days - once to visit MK and once resort hopping (took the bus to the TTC to start out at the Poly).
> 
> Coming back to the hotel I didn't take the bus, because it's less convenient to manage timing to get to the bus stop (at the TTC) at a specific time (also once per hour) and I didn't want to be hanging out in the parking lot waiting. I just took Disney busses to DS and walked back to the hotel. I was also prepared to Uber/Lyft, but I never really felt the need.


Hi!  What did you think of overall of the Wyndham?  I'm trying to decide where to stay for a conference (at the Gaylord) that is work budget friendly, my DD(22) would want to hang during the day, and close enough to Disney Springs to walk.  I've narrowed down to the Wyndham or the Holiday Inn (work budget is the biggest decider).


----------



## smwisc

karlecat said:


> Hi!  What did you think of overall of the Wyndham?  I'm trying to decide where to stay for a conference (at the Gaylord) that is work budget friendly, my DD(22) would want to hang during the day, and close enough to Disney Springs to walk.  I've narrowed down to the Wyndham or the Holiday Inn (work budget is the biggest decider).


It was basic but fine. Location was fantastic - just a quick walk over the bridge to DS.  The lobby is big and open with ample seating, and there's a small bar area in one corner - one evening I had a drink and read a book there after escaping a rainstorm. I was in the garden wing, close to the lobby. The room was basic and could use updating, but everything was clean and in good working order. I didn't check out the pool or anything else. I'd stay there again.


----------



## Scalemaster34

It's been about four years since we stayed...  at that point I was thinking it really needed some updating.  We too stayed in a Garden Wing (there are really two resorts in one), which is generally cheaper than the tower.   I would stay there again, if I were in the market for a room in that price range.   We did a Hotwire Hot Rate - we didn't know the resort just the location, but were happy with what we got.


----------

